# 

## Redakcja

Zamierzasz budować się w tym roku? Planujesz  budowę? Serdecznie witamy na Forum i zapraszamy do dzielenia się swoimi doświadczeniami i dylematami przed budową. Z Forum Muratora na pewno Wam się uda wbić pierwszą łopatę. Powodzenia!

Redakcja

----------


## bodega

Witam Redakcjo .
Widze że nikt nie planuje budowy wiec może zaczne ...
Nie mogę sie już doczkać wiosny pewnie jak wszyscy 
Doświadczenia : mail-uj i dzwoń do każdego po 3 razy 
                          pytaj i jescze raz pytaj
Dylematy          : Jaka dachówka holenderka , kominek czy piec wolnostojący , kocioł na paliwo stałe pelet czy ekogr. czy uniwersalny , jakie okna , pompa ciepła do CWU czy solary itd ... no i najważniejszy czy starczy KASY  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam wszystkie Bocianki

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam Redakcjo .
> Widze że nikt nie planuje budowy wiec może zaczne ...
> Nie mogę sie już doczkać wiosny pewnie jak wszyscy 
> Doświadczenia : mail-uj i dzwoń do każdego po 3 razy 
>                           pytaj i jescze raz pytaj
> Dylematy          : Jaka dachówka holenderka , kominek czy piec wolnostojący , kocioł na paliwo stałe pelet czy ekogr. czy uniwersalny , jakie okna , pompa ciepła do CWU czy solary itd ... no i najważniejszy czy starczy KASY 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkie Bocianki


Jeśli już od początku masz dylemat czy truć siebie czy innych paliwem stałym to moim zdaniem od razu ban powinien być.
Ale może Redakcja lubi trucie i smog...

----------


## bodega

Dziękuje Arturo72 również cię pozdrawiam i życze udanej realizacji budowy .

----------


## MARTA79

Witam! 
Zaczynamy wiosną, zgoda na budowę jest. Domek mały parterowy, projekt indywidualny, płyta fundamentowa, gruntowa pompa ciepła. Jesteśmy na etapie wyboru ekipy, która postawi mury i dach... Wykonawca płyty wybrany, pompy ciepła też. Pozdrawiam Bocianki, trzymam za nas kciuki.

----------


## majka112

> Witam! 
> Zaczynamy wiosną, zgoda na budowę jest. Domek mały parterowy, projekt indywidualny, płyta fundamentowa, gruntowa pompa ciepła. Jesteśmy na etapie wyboru ekipy, która postawi mury i dach... Wykonawca płyty wybrany, pompy ciepła też. Pozdrawiam Bocianki, trzymam za nas kciuki.


Witamy,
Mam tez mały parterowy domek wybudowany w ubiegłym roku (116 m2 pow użytkowej) i planuję gruntową pompę ciepła.Na tym forum stwierdzono,że nie wiem co robię i gruntowa przy takiej powierzchni to głupota, abo tez  wyrzucanie pieniędzy. Możesz napisać jaka pompa u CIebie i jaka powierzchnia domu? U mnie i tak gruntowa będzie tylko jeszcze nie zapadła decyzja jaka.

----------


## [email protected]

To ja także zamelduję się w Bociankach - mimo że wszystko jeszcze pod wielkim znakiem zapytania. Pozdrawiam wszystkich wijących swoje gniazdko i trzymam kciuki. W początkowych planach jest budowa 65m2 "termosu". Dach płaski, parterówka. Woda grzana gazem, pomieszczenia piecem akumulacyjnym, rekuperacja. Na więcej na razie kasy brak, a gdzieś mieszkać trzeba. Z czasem dobudowa dwuspadowego dachu na ściance kolankowej z poddaszem użytkowym. Później garaż. Resztę zweryfikuje życie  :tongue: 

*bodega ,  kubson* :hug:

----------


## kemot_p

To i ja się dopiszę.
Startujemy na wiosnę, dom 150 m2 po podłogach, z poddaszem, dach dwuspadowy. Budowa zgłoszona, dziennik opieczętowany. Ceramika na ściany, komin i parę innych rzeczy kupione. Będzie się działo  :smile:

----------


## Natama85

Witam. Ja również startuje w tym roku. A nawet jutro

----------


## casual

Z ciekawości, jakie macie zakładane budżety (działka, budowa, wykończenie) jeśli to nie problem podać.

----------


## Natama85

Dom 200 m2 z poddaszem użytkowym. W tym jest garaż dwustanowiskowy. Dach dwuspadowy. Pompa ciepła, rekuperacja, przydomowa oczyszczenia ścieków. Planujemy zmieścić się w 570 tys.

----------


## Natama85

Działkę już mamy. Więc jest to kwota bez działki

----------


## bodega

Dom 115 m2 poddasze użytkowe ,garaż , dach dwuspadowy z lukarną ,budynek gospodarczy , paliwo stałe , oczysczalnia , działka swoja , system gospodarczy 350 tys.

----------


## Janekk1234

Melduję się wśród bocianów 2019  :smile:  

Dziś  w urzędzie  złożone zawiadomienie o rozpoczeciu robót. 

Powierzchnia zabudowy 94,7m2
Kubatura 399,58m3
Powierzchnia użytkowa 184,89m2
Liczba kondygnacji 3

Za 3 miesiące wg planu powinien być zrobiony SSO. 

Jeny to się dzieje naprawdę  :smile:  Trochę strach, ekscytacja, no i radość i chęć działania. 

Pozdrawiam !

----------


## ololek

Za m2 ściany nośnej z silikatu 24 to koszt 80zł. Koszt murowania robocizna to 50zł. Koszt ocieplania wełna i tynkowania elewacji z robocizną to 150zł.
Uda się? Wychodzi mi 30 tysięcy za 150m ściany.

----------


## agb

> Za m2 ściany nośnej z silikatu 24 to koszt 80zł.


Nie wiem, którego producenta silikatach mówisz, ale w przypadku xelli to nierealne. Dolicz klej, jakiś odrzut, który się pojawi i wyjdzie Ci 100zł/m2.





> Koszt ocieplania wełna i tynkowania elewacji z robocizną to 150zł.


Można dać 2cm wełny jak i 20cm...

----------


## MARTA79

> Witamy,
> Mam tez mały parterowy domek wybudowany w ubiegłym roku (116 m2 pow użytkowej) i planuję gruntową pompę ciepła.Na tym forum stwierdzono,że nie wiem co robię i gruntowa przy takiej powierzchni to głupota, abo tez  wyrzucanie pieniędzy. Możesz napisać jaka pompa u CIebie i jaka powierzchnia domu? U mnie i tak gruntowa będzie tylko jeszcze nie zapadła decyzja jaka.


Witam. Nasz domek to 108 m pow. użytkowej. Pompy nikt nam nie odradzał, natomiast proponowano pompę powietrzną, bo tańsza o ok. 10 tyś. Fakt, że koszt pompy gruntowej jest wysoki w stosunku do kosztu całej inwestycji przy małym domku. Ale my chcieliśmy gruntową od początku myślenia o budowie. I na to mamy przygotowane środki finansowe. Argumentów za jest wiele. Palenia w centralnym mamy dosyć...Rozmawiałam z instalatorami marki Nibe. Ale po rozmowach z inwestorami, projektantami i budowlańcami, dowiedziałam się, że w naszych okolicach  pompy gruntowe w kilku przypadkach robiła firma EKODOM z Grudziądza. Po kontakcie z firmą dostałam ofertę ok 10 tyś tańszą niż od instalatorów Nibe. Firma ta składa sama sprzęt z polskich podzespołów. Rozmawiałam z posiadaczem tej pompy i jest zadowolony. My się zdecydowaliśmy...

----------


## majka112

Dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## Kaizen

> Firma ta składa sama sprzęt z polskich podzespołów.


No, to sprzedawców mają kreatywnych. Jakąż to mamy fabrykę sprężarek do PC czy sterowników do PC?

----------


## ololek

> Nie wiem, którego producenta silikatach mówisz, ale w przypadku xelli to nierealne. Dolicz klej, jakiś odrzut, który się pojawi i wyjdzie Ci 100zł/m2.
> 
> 
> 
> Można dać 2cm wełny jak i 20cm...


Wziąłem silikaty N25 z Bialegostoku. Ale fakt nie uwzględniłem zaprawy i odrzutu.
Co do wełny to 15cm z silikatemN25 da mi U=0.21 teoretycznie. Policzyłem ją za 80zł/m2. 50zł za ocieplanie i 30 za elewacyjny tynk.

Pewnie ze 20% za mało wyliczyłem. Jednym słowem budowa domu to gąbka na gotówkę.
 :smile:

----------


## MARTA79

> No, to sprzedawców mają kreatywnych. Jakąż to mamy fabrykę sprężarek do PC czy sterowników do PC?


Masz rację, przekręciłam. Sprzęt składają sami z podzespołów. Natomiast głowice sond głębinowych są z firmy Aspol. Dane z oferty.

----------


## mateuszpawlik

Dzień dobry wszystkim Bociankom.
My również zaczynamy w tym roku - czerwiec. 
Dom wg. projektu Archon+ Z zdrojówkach G2 bez zmian istotnych.
Będziemy budować z betonu komórkowego Ytong Forte 24cm, klasa gęstości 400.
Izolacja +20cm grafit.

Planowane zmiany w trakcie budowy to:
- strop gęstożebrowy
- okna na poddaszu - prawdopodobnie zmiana z balkonowych na małe
- okna dachowe - przesunięcie z pralni i garderoby do pokoi nad salonem.
- likwidacja i zmniejszenie okien w garażu - od strony północnej.

Planowane instalacje to:
- podłogówka w całym domu łącznie z garażem, 
- dodatkowe grzejniki na ręczniki w łazienkach i pralni,
- wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacją,
- ogrzewanie i CWU - kocioł gazowy kondensacyjny,
- w przyszłości panele fotowoltaiczne.

Całość prac w ramach naszego projektu będę również opisywać na blogu https://onaionbudujadom.com, na który serdecznie zapraszam.

----------


## aga077

Witam sie  :smile: 
My też planujemy z mężem rozpocząć budowę domu w tym roku (oby!  :wink:  ). Na razie jesteśmy na etapie wyboru projektu (o ile w końcu dojdziemy do jakiegoś konsensusu  :wink:  ). Ja chciałam z poddaszem do adaptacji, mąż parterówkę  :wink:  ; on chce garaż osobny ja w bryle domu  :wink:  i weź tu znajdź kompromis hihi  :wink:  . Mi sie podoba projekt domu "w zgodzie z naturą", ale mąż ma "ale" (ugh).
To co must have w projekcie to:
- wejście od południa
- dodatkowy gabinet + 3 pokoje i salon
- osobne wc (bo nienawidzę kolejki do wc rano  :big tongue:  )
- salon od południowo-zachodniej strony (czyli ma być po prawej stornie od wejścia  :wink:  , bo najwięcej tam słońca )
- do tego dach dwuspadowy najlepiej i kalenica musi być równoległa do drogi (taki wymóg w planie zagospodarowania)
- no i najmniejsza powierzchnia domu to 120m2
Czy może jest ktoś kto zdecydował się na ten projekt?? ("w zgodzie z naturą") A może ktoś może polecić jakiś inny "prosty" projekt??  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kaizen

> - salon od południowo-zachodniej strony (czyli ma być po prawej stornie od wejścia  , bo najwięcej tam słońca )


Jak wchodzisz od południa, to zachód masz po lewej. Najwięcej słońca szybko uznasz za nadmiar szczęścia i będziesz szukała sposobu na jego zacienienie.
Wejście od południa to wyzwanie dla drzwi wejściowych - nie oszczędzaj i patrz na gwarancję. Zwłaszcza, jak wybierzesz ciemniejszy kolor to masz duże szanse, że nawet teoretycznie porządne się wypaczą i/lub wyblakną. Ja mam wjazd na działkę od południa ale wejście wybrałem od wschodu i do tego jest zacienione.




> Czy może jest ktoś kto zdecydował się na ten projekt?? ("w zgodzie z naturą") A może ktoś może polecić jakiś inny "prosty" projekt?? 
> Pozdrawiam.


Ten projekt pasuje właśnie do ustawienia wejściem od wschodu albo zachodu. Ale to go dyskwalifikuje przez wymóg kalenicy. Okna najlepiej mieć głównie od wschodu i zachodu, bo przez nie wpada najwięcej światła i w czasie, gdy nie jest ono tak intensywne, że musisz zasłaniać okna. Do tego od pólnocy to nergorozrzutność, a od południa to przegrzewanie latem.

----------


## aga077

> Najwięcej słońca szybko uznasz za nadmiar szczęścia i będziesz szukała sposobu na jego zacienienie.


To samo powtarzam mężowi, ale on się uparł :/ 

I dalej projekt nie wybrany, bo to co podoba sie mi, mężowi nie  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie wiem, którego producenta silikatach mówisz, ale w przypadku xelli to nierealne. Dolicz klej, jakiś odrzut, który się pojawi i wyjdzie Ci 100zł/m2.


Raz, że Xella jest najdroższa wśród silikatow i ja nie widzę potrzeby i celowości żeby przepłacać. No chyba, że ktoś ma takie kaprycho. 
Dwa, zamiast 24cm można zastosować znacznie tańsze 18 cm, ale tutaj też zależy od kaprycha.
Kaprycho to +50% więcej z kieszeni...

Zamówiłem troszkę więcej materiału niż to było w projekcie. Po wymurowaniu okazało się, że zostałem z 1 paletą bloczków ponad stan.
Przy silikatach nie ma praktycznie żadnego odrzutu,chociaż zależy to od ekipy i dbałości inwestora o budowę.

Tutaj ładnie to widać, "odpad" jest przed baniakiem a nie ruszona paleta za nim  :smile:

----------


## aga077

Nadmiar zawsze można oddać  :wink:  
Co to za projekt domu??

----------


## aga077

edit: już wiem  :wink:

----------


## Kalic

Dołączam do grupy budującej (tzn. rozpoczynającej - bo zakończenie przewiduję obecnie na lato 2020r.) dom w 2019.

----------


## aga077

Chyba będziemy robić projekt indywidualny, z dostępnych mężowi nic sie nie podoba. Usilnie chce pokoje od południowej strony, kotłownię i łazienkę od północy. 
Dziś patrzyliśmy ile by kosztowały poszczególne części ogrodzenia "naszej enklawy" i powiem Wam, że ceny mnie lekko poraziły. Za 2m panela "4" 90zł + słupki, obejmy i nie wiem co tam jeszcze  :wink:  ; i nie wiem czy w 200zł za taki panel  (ze wszystkim) to by się zmieściło.

----------


## Arturo72

> Chyba będziemy robić projekt indywidualny, z dostępnych mężowi nic sie nie podoba. Usilnie chce pokoje od południowej strony, kotłownię i łazienkę od północy. 
> Dziś patrzyliśmy ile by kosztowały poszczególne części ogrodzenia "naszej enklawy" i powiem Wam, że ceny mnie lekko poraziły. Za 2m panela "4" 90zł + słupki, obejmy i nie wiem co tam jeszcze  ; i nie wiem czy w 200zł za taki panel  (ze wszystkim) to by się zmieściło.


Mąż myśli dobrze ale usilnie to niezbyt dobrze  :smile:  Salon byleby nie był od południa bo to istna udręka. 

Co do ogrodzenia frontowego nie odpowiem, od 2010r nie posiadam takowego. Kotki mile mnie witają na tarasie a pieski przybledy wiedzą kto rządzi  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Witamy,
> Mam tez mały parterowy domek wybudowany w ubiegłym roku (116 m2 pow użytkowej) i planuję gruntową pompę ciepła.Na tym forum stwierdzono,że nie wiem co robię i gruntowa przy takiej powierzchni to głupota, abo tez  wyrzucanie pieniędzy.


Postaram się "delikatnie" wytłumaczyć,dlaczego pompa ciepła gruntowa w takim domu to głupota wg innych na forum,ale także wg mnie to głupota a nawet więcej ale niech wystarczy tylko "głupota"  :wink: 
1.Dom 116m2 to zużycie energii na ogrzewanie jakieś 5000kWh plus na cwu 3000kWh co daje 8000kWh rocznego zużycia energii
2.Pompa gruntowa otrzymuje COP4 a pompa powietrzna COP3
3.Pompa gruntowa z COP4 przy rocznemu zapotrzebowaniu domu na c.o+cwu 8000kWh daje 2000kWh czyli 600zł,pompa powietrzna przy COP3 daje w tym domu 2660kWh czyli 800zł.
4.Pompa gruntowa kosztuje ok.50tys.zł,pompa powietrzna kosztuje ok.25tys.zł.
5.Roczna ozczedność przy pompie gruntowej to 200zł ale kosztem 25tys.zł wyższej inwestycji
6.Czyż nie głupota i idiotyzm pakować się w gruntową pompę ciepła ?

----------


## aga077

> Mąż myśli dobrze ale usilnie to niezbyt dobrze  Salon byleby nie był od południa bo to istna udręka.


Kuchnia od południa, salon wędruje na północną stronę domu  :wink:  ; przy czym taras i jego wyjście z salonu na wschodnią stronę (w każdym bądź razie na prawo od wejścia  :wink:   :big tongue:  ; tak wiem, trudna ta goegrafia na kompie  :big tongue:  )




> Co do ogrodzenia frontowego nie odpowiem, od 2010r nie posiadam takowego. Kotki mile mnie witają na tarasie a pieski przybledy wiedzą kto rządzi


To tylko ogrodzenie z 3 stron, na froncie ma być pustak dekoracyjny z bramą przesuwną  :wink:  . Za ogrodzenie 3 stron wychodzi mi na tą chwilę 10tys lekko.
Bosz otworzyliśmy puszkę pandory  :sad:   :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Kuchnia od południa, salon wędruje na północną stronę domu  ; przy czym taras i jego wyjście z salonu na wschodnią stronę (w każdym bądź razie na prawo od wejścia   ; tak wiem, trudna ta goegrafia na kompie  )
> 
> 
> 
> Za ogrodzenie 3 stron wychodzi mi na tą chwilę 10tys lekko.
> Bosz otworzyliśmy puszkę pandory


Co ?  Masakra jakaś, no chyba, że to hektary. 
 Coprawda aż 7 lat temu z dwoma sąsiadami na spółkę zlecilismy ogrodzenie ok. 90mb i za całość z robocizna wyszło 3500zl.

Salon na północy to za ponuro wg mnie.

----------


## aga077

> Co ?  Masakra jakaś, no chyba, że to hektary. 
>  Coprawda aż 7 lat temu z dwoma sąsiadami na spółkę zlecilismy ogrodzenie ok. 90mb i za całość z robocizna wyszło 3500zl.
> 
> Salon na północy to za ponuro wg mnie.


Mężowi wyszło 50 szt panela 4' + do tego "reszta brakująca"= obejmy i niewiemcotamjeszcze  :wink:  =ok 200zł czyli za 50szt panela=10tys :/ a gdzie front?? bez bramy, bez furtki bez niczego  :sad:  
Nie hektary ino 15 arów  :wink:  

Salon na północy=chłód w lecie  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Mężowi wyszło 50 szt panela 4' + do tego "reszta brakująca"= obejmy i niewiemcotamjeszcze  =ok 200zł czyli za 50szt panela=10tys :/ a gdzie front?? bez bramy, bez furtki bez niczego  
> Nie hektary ino 15 arów  
> 
> Salon na północy=chłód w lecie


A chyba, że rozmawiamy o drogich panelach to inna sprawa i cena nie powinna dziwić. 
Ja mam siatkę ogrodzeniowa i podmurowke  :smile:  

Salon na wschód ma w lecie takie same właściwości jak ten na południe ale do południa ma przyjemne światło i ciepło słoneczne   :smile: 

Jednak hektary bo ja mam 6,8 ara  :smile:

----------


## aga077

> A chyba, że rozmawiamy o drogich panelach to inna sprawa i cena nie powinna dziwić. 
> Ja mam siatkę ogrodzeniowa i podmurowke  
> 
> Salon na wschód ma w lecie takie same właściwości jak ten na południe ale do południa ma przyjemne światło i ciepło słoneczne  
> 
> Jenak hektary bo ja mam 0,68 ara


Widzisz, mąż chce 4', bo boi sie, że cieńszą pies przegryzie (no nasz to raczej nie, bo teraz ma kojec z cienkiej siatki (oczka ok 4cm) i jakoś daje radę)  :wink:  
Na razie z gotowców brany jest pod uwagę "dom w galach", ale tu garaż jest za mały.

----------


## aga077

A tak apropos gotowych projektów. Widzieliście gdzieś projekt domu z  garażem za domem?? W kształcie litery L, ale odwróconej, czyli ta krótsza nóżka od L ma być u góry, a dłuższa ma leżeć  :wink:  . Na tej krótszej mąż chce mieć garaż a na dłuższej ma byc kalenica równoległa do drogi, do tego chce jeszcze wejście zrobić od zachodu, czyli od tej krótszej strony, bo i też wejście do garażu chce tam zrobić.

----------


## Arturo72

> Widzisz, mąż chce 4', bo boi sie, że cieńszą pies przegryzie (no nasz to raczej nie, bo teraz ma kojec z cienkiej siatki (oczka ok 4cm) i jakoś daje radę)  
> Na razie z gotowców brany jest pod uwagę "dom w galach", ale tu garaż jest za mały.


Nie mam pieska i nie dbalem o grubość siatki, szczerze to nie pamiętam jaką mam, ale u siostry faktycznie, jak nie zrobili psu wybiegu czyli kojca to skubaniec potrafił wyszarpac dziurę w ogrodzeniu  :smile: 

Co do garażu, mam jednostanowiskowy i żona tam parkuje z oczywistych względów  :smile: 
Ja mam wiate na autko bo nie muszę mieć pod dupka cieplutko, ważne, że nie muszę sktobac  :smile:

----------


## aga077

Mąż chce głównie na warsztat  :wink:  i mu miejsca mało w standardowych wymiarach  :wink:  Ech, no  nie dogodzi; do tego jeszcze chce gabinet oprócz 3 pokoi i salonu. Zwariował mi chłop na stare lata  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> Mąż chce głównie na warsztat  i mu miejsca mało w standardowych wymiarach  Ech, no  nie dogodzi; do tego jeszcze chce gabinet oprócz 3 pokoi i salonu. Zwariował mi chłop na stare lata


Jakbym swoją żonę słyszał, że na stare lata mi odbija  :wink: 
Och Wy kobiety, jak was nie kochać jak jedno mówicie a drugie robicie  :wink: 
Mąż widać "praktyczny" ale zapał mu minie jak zamieszka  :smile:

----------


## martingg

> Widzisz, mąż chce 4', bo boi sie, że cieńszą pies przegryzie (no nasz to raczej nie, bo teraz ma kojec z cienkiej siatki (oczka ok 4cm) i jakoś daje radę)  
> Na razie z gotowców brany jest pod uwagę "dom w galach", ale tu garaż jest za mały.


Znajomy w zeszłym roku za 1,8m panel na gotowo płacił 65pln mb i nic go nie interesowało poszukaj na Olx/allegro w okolicy pewnie będzie pełno ogloszen i znajdziecie taniej.

Dom w galach masz grupę na FB dużo osób go buduje też w niej jestem bo pasuje mi układ pomieszczeń i kształt L do działki aczkolwiek pewnie kupię projekt indywidualny.

----------


## aga077

Chyba będziemy budować "domenę 103" : https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...SAAEgLZA_D_BwE 
Ze zmian jakie mąż chce wprowadzić to:
- likwidacja drzwi od kotłowni tam ma być brodzik od łazienki
- zmniejszenie łazienki pod schodami, do wc samego bez brodzika i tym samym powiększenie garderoby za ścianą
- połączenie pomieszczenia gospodarczego i kotłowni w jedno pomieszczenie
- powiększenie spiżarni chociaż tu jeszcze są kwestie sporne  :wink: 
z bardziej "kosztownych operacji" przeniesienie drzwi tarasowych z północnej strony na wschodnią a tam zrobienie okna ; likwidacja okna w garderobie; brak kominka, likwiduje kominy; instaluje panele fotowoltaiczne na dachu. Do tego wentylacja mechaniczna i wiązary na dach, pokrycie gontem. 
Macie jakieś sugestie co do tych zmian??

----------


## majka112

Arturo72 - dziękuję, że tak dbasz o moje finanse, choć Cię o to nie prosiłam. I za ocenę stanu umysłu również.

----------


## patrick99

przywitam się i ja...  :wink:  
planujemy na wiosnę wystartować z budową domu, wszystko będzie zlecane ekipie.
działka kupiona, projekt też, czekamy za papierkowymi sprawami i ognia!

----------


## abdj

Witam i ja z podkarpacia.
Planuje w tym roku ruszyc z budowa domu parterowego z plaskim dachem  jak dobrze pojdzie o ile znajde jeszcze kogos  w miare godnego polecenia.

----------


## lekcio

Cześć!
5.02 rozpocząłem budowę drewniaka. Na dzień dzisiejszy zalana jest ława fundamentowa.  :smile:

----------


## Malgorzataa

Witam serdecznie,

My również startujemy z budową domu w tym roku. 2 pełne kondygnacje 121m2, budujemy w technologii keramzytowej, będzie rekuperacja, podłogówka na parterze i w łazience na górze a reszta grzejniki, planujemy również wiązary.. Całość bez wykończenia wykona ekipa, czekamy tylko na lepszą aurę pogodową i startujemy.  :Smile:  od zeszłęgo roku już bawimy się z uzbrojeniem działki, projekt kupiliśmy w sierpniu 2018, później wybór ekipy. Mam nadzieję, że z początkiem marca wystartujemy.

----------


## Murator FINANSE

*Drodzy budujący/kupujący/ rozważający 
*
 zachęcam do odwiedzania naszych  targów mieszkaniowych w Trójmieście Gdańsk i Warszawie 2-3 marca 
wszelkie informacje pod linkiem 
http://targimieszkaniowe.pl

Znajdziecie tam wiele ciekawych informacji jak i tematów wykładowych  :smile: 

Dziękuję tym którzy nas odwiedzili we Wrocławiu 2-3 lutego i wpadli na nasz wykład o zdolności kredytowej

----------


## Natama85

Witam wszystkich budujących. My właśnie zakończyliśmy stan zero. Niedługo zaczynamy murować ściany. Zdecydowaliśmy się na pustak Eder. Polecało mi go kilka osób. Podobno super trzyma wymiary i jest mało odpadu. Ktoś z was brał pod uwagę ten pustak?

----------


## WasatyMeksykanin

Witam,

czy orientujecie się jakie były realne widełki wybudowania 1 m2 domu do stanu deweloperskego w 2018r ?

Chcę zlecić architektowi zrobienie indywidualnego projektu domu.
Zanim to zrobię chciałbym się upewnić, że jego budowa będzie w zasięgu moich możliwości finansowych. 

Podstawowe założenia mojego projektu, to:
a) bryła budynku: prosta, na bazie prostokąta, bez dodatkwoych załamań
b) dach: prosty, dwuspadowy
c) kondygnacje: piwnica, parter, 1 piętro, poddasze nieużytkowe
d) powierzchnia netto domu: ok 520 m2, w tym min:
	- 50 m2 piwnica
	- 70 m2 garaż
	- 105 m2 salon
	- 15m2 x2 - klatki schodowe
	- reszta to: korytarze, łazienki, kuchnia i pokoje
e) stolarka okienna: bez fajerwerków i dużych przeszkleń
f) elewacja: ocieplenie styropianem 10cm (albo 20cm)+ prosta struktura

Jak myślice, ile trzeba by wydać za stan developerski przy budowie systemem zleconym?

Jeśli ktoś ma kontakt do godnej polecenia firmy budowlanej z woj. mazowieckiego to też będę wdzięczny.

----------


## Murator FINANSE

Witajcie : w ramach przypomnienia Poznań i okolice na stronie
https://portal.geopoz.poznan.pl/klient/
można założyć konto za pomocą którego można zamówić wszystkie dostępne dokumenty i materiały z powiatowego
zasobu geodezyjnego i kartograficznego, w tym:

wypisy i wyrysy z ewidencji gruntów i budynków (do celów prawnych i informacyjnych)
dokumenty stanowiące podstawę wpisu w ewidencji gruntów i budynków
dane z bazy danych EGIB
mapę ewidencyjną i mapę zasadniczą
dane z rejestru cen i wartości nieruchomości (RCIWN)
dane z baz danych GESUT (sieci uzbrojenia terenu), BDOT500 (obiekty topograficzne) i BDSOG (osnowa geodezyjna

----------


## janiszelk

Witam , w ubiegłym roku żona wpadła na pomysł budowy domu i co poradzić? Działka kupiona w pażdzierniku, woda i kanalizacja w styczniu, Projekt już czeka na akceptację wydziału budownictwa ( pozwolenie), prąd na lipiec 2020 ( ale mam nadzieję że szybciej, jakoś się załatwi, w końcu od czego ma się znajomych). Budowa samodzielnie od fundamentów po dach ( plus pomocnik). Powierzchnia 130 m2 z garażem w bryle, typowa stodoła, pompa ciepła, reku itp. Mam nadzieję że będzie to dom energooszczędny, projekt indywidualny. Ruszamy na początku maja, przewidywany okres budowy 6 miesięcy ( praca codziennie). Boże Narodzenie chcielibyśmy spędzić już w chacie...Przewidywany koszt do stanu deweloperskiego 250 tys. Wykończeniówka bóg raczy wiedzieć....Pozdrawiam.

----------


## agb

Samorób chce się wprowadzić w pół roku? ...życzę powodzenia  :wink:

----------


## boconek03

Ja w tym roku też zaczynam. Mam nadzieję że w marcu się uda i w tym roku stan surowy zamknięty. Projekt indywidualny, dom 260m2 na płycie fundamentowej, piętro pełnowymiarowe bez skosów+ garaż wolnostojący 2stanowiskowy. Będę budować z porothermu, dachówka turmalin szary kryształ. Bez robocizny mam nadzieję w materiale zamknąć się w 250tyś do dachu. Liczone podobno z zapasem ale życie zweryfikuje.

----------


## janiszelk

Samorób chce się wprowadzić w pół roku? ...życzę powodzenia 

Dziękuje, wiem że to krótki okres, ale jeśli nie będzie poślizgów z materiałami to z pomocnikiem powinienem się spokojnie wyrobić. Jestem budowlańcem więc mam trochę łatwiej, poza tym jak już pisałem będę pracował codziennie po 8-10 godzin ( chyba) bo mam wolne od połowy kwietnia do końca pażdziernika więc cała energia na budowę..obcy będzie elektryk, hydraulik i pompiarz. Poza tym parterówka bez poddasza, bez piwnicy, na dachu wiązary ( gotowe montowane w jeden dzień) Stodoła ma to do siebie że szybko się buduje a wiązary że ma się gotowy strop do którego podwiesza się płytę K-G. Ściany wewnętrzne oprócz od garażu wszystko płyty na stelażu podwójnie ( szybciej i czyściej), aha jak ktoś myśli że wszystko słychać to jest  w błędzie, tak samo jak przez murowaną 12..Sprawdzone, poza tym w zasadzie już tylko z żoną zostaję, więc nie ma to znaczenia. Zagospodarowanie terenu i elewacja na następny rok to znaczy tynk, bo styropian siatka i klej będzie plus jakiś grunt..Najważniejsze aby  obcy wykonawcy nie nawalili..Prąd już prawie załatwiony, po kilku telefonach i umówionej kolacji zakrapianej oczywiście herbatką, przyśpieszenie o rok. Pozdrawiam wszystkich którzy się już wybudowali, tych którzy zaczynają i tych którzy jeszcze nie wiedzą

----------


## Zanetah

Witajcie  :wink: )) Dołączam się do Was!!  Mamy zamiar budować się w tym roku. Wlasnie zaklepalismy projekt nad ktorym obecnie pracuje architekt i w polowie marca skladamy go do urzedu.

Jestem z Gdanska, dom buduje w Gdansku. Jak dlugo czekaliscie na pozwolenie??

Fajnie ze mozna sie tutaj wpierac  :wink:  sadze ze duzo cierpliwosci bedzie potrzebne  :wink:

----------


## janiszelk

Nie wiem jak w Gdańsku, ale w Ełku maksymalnie miesiąc, chyba że wynikną jakieś kwiatki..to wtedy się trochę przedłuża, rozmawiałem z osobą pracującą w wydziale i twierdzi że 90 procent PB jest wydawanych do miesiąca, ale ponoć w niektórych  miastach jest różnie, z tego co pamiętam to urząd ma chyba 65 dni na to.

----------


## Tern

Urząd ma na to 30 dni. W wypadku spraw szczególnie skomplikowanych do 60 dni. Ale na podstawie art. 36 KPA może zostać przedłużony prawie dowolnie.

----------


## kemot_p

Ustawowo mają maksymalny czas 65 dni na wydanie decyzji. Ja czekałem 20 dni, ale u mnie zadziałał czynnik ludzki. W projekcie był błąd z linia zabudowy - urzędniczka zamiast wysyłać pocztą pismo wzywające do poprawy (co opóźniłoby proces o co najmniej 2 tygodnie), zadzwoniła do architekta, który tego samego dnia podjechał do Starostwa, naniósł poprawkę i pozytywna decyzja powędrowała na biurko kierownika do podpisu. Doceniłem zatrudnienie architekta, który dobrze współpracuje z urzędami.

----------


## martingg

kemot w tym roku już ruszasz?  :wink:

----------


## kemot_p

Tak, materiały opłacone, cześć już na działce, geodeta zamówiony, czekam tylko na telefon od ekipy.

----------


## Zabrza56

Witam, planuję zacząć w tym roku, ale jak na razie to jeszcze w urzędzie nie byłem. Trochę się tego wszystkiego boję.

----------


## boconek03

Zapłać komuś kto będzie chodził za Ciebie i tyle. Ja ani raz nie byłem w urzędzie.

----------


## drawaplace

Miło mi dołączyć do Bocianków 2019. Też planuje budowę domu 130m2 z poddaszem użytkowym. Papiery ogarnięte i mogę już działać. 
Mam na początek pytanie do fachowców. 
Oczytałem się na temat humusu i jego konieczności usunięcia z miejsca gdzie będzie budynek. 
Stwierdzam, że jest to konieczne. 
Tylko mój problem jest inny. Jakieś 7 lat wcześniej, na działce gdzie buduje dom, teren został wyrównany i warstwa dawnego humusu została przysypana lub zerwana. Wszystko zależało od nierówności terenu. Na działce jest sam piach, który łatwo się zagęszcza. Po wyrównaniu terenu zasiałem trawę, która rosła z wielkim trudem. Latem teren podniosłem na około 15 cm przysypują trawę podbudową z drogi brukowej. 
Moje pytanie: Czy jest sens usuwanie ziemi poniżej poziomu trawy gdy warstwa trawy i korzeni ma około 5 cm. 
Z góry dzięki za rady.

----------


## smarecki

Witam
A robiłeś badanie geologiczne gruntu ?
Ja jestem pod koniec papierologii - w marcu składam komplet dokumentów na PnB.
Myślałem, że już będę kopał fundamenty, a tu zoonk ... woda od 1m oraz 30 cm torfu na 1,7
Na górze podobne poszycie jak u Ciebie tzn. piasek z gruzem, bez hunusu. 
Coś mnie tknęło i wziąłem geologa. Będę wybierał torf i budował na płycie. 
Teraz widzę, że warto było odżałować to 600 PLN
pozdrawiam

----------


## martingg

> Witam
> A robiłeś badanie geologiczne gruntu ?
> Ja jestem pod koniec papierologii - w marcu składam komplet dokumentów na PnB.
> Myślałem, że już będę kopał fundamenty, a tu zoonk ... woda od 1m oraz 30 cm torfu na 1,7
> Na górze podobne poszycie jak u Ciebie tzn. piasek z gruzem, bez hunusu. 
> Coś mnie tknęło i wziąłem geologa. Będę wybierał torf i budował na płycie. 
> Teraz widzę, że warto było odżałować to 600 PLN
> pozdrawiam


Będziesz wybierał ten torf? Jest sens? Czy takie zalecenia konstruktora/architekta ?

----------


## janiszelk

To ze woda wysoko, to jak najbardziej płyta, ale jak masz wybierać grunt prawie do 2 metrów to wspólczuję... Tylko jeśli tak głęboko jest torf to może nie trzeba go wybierać, bo nad nim jest metr gruntu, chyba że to nie nośny...Ogólnie to nawet nie wiem kto w takim razie powinien podjąc decyzję co i jak, chyba konstruktor.

----------


## martingg

Właśnie mam identycznie 30-40 cm humusu potem 1,7m piachu czystego potem 20-30cm torfu ma tych 2m głębokości  woda na 1m. Sąsiad obok ma płytę ma identyczne warunki wcześniej też ma dom na fundamentach 25 lat i nic się nie dzieje w żadnym wypadku

----------


## drawaplace

Nie robiłem badań geologicznych, ale mam pewność że na 1,5 metra nie mam żadnego torfu tylko piasek. Do działki mam poprowadzone przyłącza wody i elektryki. Przyłącza mają długość 140 m. i po drodze nie napotkałem żadnego organicznego gruntu tylko piasek i trochę gliny. Ciekawi mnie tylko czy ta cienka warstwa trawy hodowana przez 7 lat na piasku ma jakieś znaczenie. Nie chce generować dodatkowych kosztów i usuwać bez potrzeby tony ziemi.

----------


## smarecki

będę wybierał, bo na torfie nie można postawić fundamentów
chyba najtaniej mnie to wyjdzie - a miało być bezproblemowo ...

----------


## smarecki

przewiduję, że co najmniej 20 000 w plecy

----------


## smarecki

gdzieś doczytałem się, że gdybym tego nie zrobił to: pękają ściany a dom może się ślizgać  jak 2 kanapki z masłem w środku
... jednak wolę innego typu mocne wrażenia

----------


## martingg

lepiej pogadaj z konkretnym konstruktorem zamiast sugerować się tym co jest w internecie.

----------


## Zanetah

My robilismy badanie gruntu zaplacilam za to 700 zl nie zaluje na takie rzeczy skoro tyle wydamy na budowe domu. Powiedzcie prosze jakim systemem chcecie budowac dom gospodarczym czy jednak wszystko zlecacie jednej firmie. Druga sprawa ile planujecie wydac na budowe?

z gory dzieki!

----------


## majkel_n

Witam wszystkich Bocianków,

Ruszamy z budową, jak warunki na to pozwolą, z początkiem kwietnia  :smile: 

Projekt indywidualny, 190m użytkowej + dodatkowo garaż z kotłownią. Dom stawiany na szkodach górniczych, więc konstrukcja wypakowana stalą.

Ekipa wybrana, materiał na ściany również.

Z dylematów: jaka dachówka, czy na ściany styropian czy wełna (tą mam teoretycznie w projekcie), jaka firma okien i takie tam  :smile:  Wszystko pewnie na bieżąco się wyjaśni, z pomocą forum, znajomych i osobistych obserwacji :wink: 

Powodzenia!

----------


## Natama85

U nas wczoraj zalali strop i schody. Idzie robota jak burza. Za dwa tygodnie murują ściany poddasza a w kwietniu wchodzi cieśla

----------


## koperniaka

siemka  :smile:

----------


## kris2682

To i ja się dopisze. Planowany stary początek kwietnia jak pogoda da. Budowa na Podkarpaciu. Stawiamy dom 190m2, budynek garazowo - magazynowy i mała stajnia więc wyzwanie jest.
PS. jestem przerażony

----------


## mateuszpawlik

> Witam, planuję zacząć w tym roku, ale jak na razie to jeszcze w urzędzie nie byłem. Trochę się tego wszystkiego boję.


My wynajęliśmy do tego biuro projektowe - załatwili wszystko od a do z. Zaoszczędziliśmy przy tym sporo czasu i stresu. Jedyne czego musiałem pilnować to samego biura, które w ramach zlecenia dość dobrze raportowało. Ale oczywiście nie obyło się bez nieporozumień - każdy ciągnie w swoją stronę, na to trzeba być przygotowanym. 
W razie szczegółów zapraszam na bloga - tam dokładnie opisałem co i jak z adaptacją. Szczegóły w stopce.

----------


## Dante1986

Witam wszystkich budujących.

Przyszedł i czas na nas aby rozpocząć budowę własnego domu. Razem z Żoną zdecydowaliśmy się na budowe domu "Bono" z biura projektowego www.archetyp.pl i dodatkowo garażu wolnostojącego "G 35,64 m" na dwa stanowiska z biura projektowego www.domek.net.pl

Na chwilę obecną czekamy na pozwolenie na budowę z starostwa.

----------


## Bamber_Rurka

Dzień Dobry wszystkim.
W maju, zaraz po długim weekendzie, ruszamy z narzeczoną z nadbudową poddasza użytkowego. 
Projekt jest, ekipa jest, pozwolenia są, Kredyt się robi.
Jestem przerażony.  :wink:

----------


## kemot_p

My rozpoczęliśmy wczoraj - ekipie udało się zrobić zbrojenie, wykopać i zalać ławy (poszło 21 m3 betonu). Dzisiaj murują ściany fundamentowe  :smile:

----------


## kris2682

A u mnie kopanie od dwóch dni. Ziemia i ziemia. Duże spadki mam na działce i ziemi do przewalenienia od groma. Miska być potężna koparka a jest p..... Męczą. A jutro pewnie wolne sobie zrobją bo śniegiem sypnelo. A w wykopie po roztopach żaby będą pływać.

----------


## kemot_p

U nas też wczoraj na koniec dnia przeszła śnieżyca, w ciągu kilkudziesięciu minut wszystko zrobiło się białe. Ekipie udało się skończyć ściany fundamentowe przed nadejściem opadu, który na szczęście do nocy stopniał. Dzisiaj roboty idą dalej.

----------


## Szklarza

Witam
będę budować do wg projektu AS VIII: https://www.domoweklimaty.pl/pl/proj...zane_odbicie/1

Proszę o opinie, czy:

1. Realne jest zamknięcie się w 600 tys w stanie gotowym do zamieszkania, zakładając wykończenie w większości sam (oprócz płytek, instalacji gaz, elektrycznej i wod-kan, ocieplenia poddasza) - działkę już mam, planowana rekuperacja, kocioł kondensacyjny 15KW, kominek, dachówki betonowe, podłogówka tylko łazienki, hall i kuchnia, meble średniej klasy, panele nie deski itp.

2. Wg charakterystyki energetycznej, dom ten ma zużywać EP = 58 kwh/m2/rok: izolacja fundamenty 20 cm styro zewnętrznie i wewnętrznie, 20cm styro elewacja, 40cm wełna poddasze, podoga 20cm styro, strop 12 cm styro, rekuperacja, okna 3-szybowe. Czy to jest realne zapotrzebowanie energii?

3. Co do powyższego - izolowanie 20cm styro EPS fundamentów od wewnątrz ma sens? Czy lepiej od zewnątrz dać 10 cm XPS zamiast 20 cm EPS?

4. W projekcie jest strop monolityczny 16 cm. Czy gęstożebrowy wyjdzie o wiele taniej? Gęstożebrowy jest grubszy, istnieje konieczność policzenia na nowo schodów żelbetowych?

5. Technologia murowana z pustaków Porotherm 25 P+W. Czy ściany działowe też murować z lepszej klasy ceramiki, czy ten temat nie wpływa znacząco na utrzymanie ciepła w domyu  - czy mogę murować ściany z najtańszych pustaków 12cm zamiast np. Porthermu?

Dziękuję z góry za opinie
pozdrawiam

----------


## ryan1603

Witam wszystkich. Wymurowałem z ojcem kompostownik z bloczków betonowych. tych cięzszych.
Na jednej jego stronie bedzie lezala blacha. Lecz druga jego strona bedzie jakby goła. Nie chce tego tynkować, ale ;pytanie czy bloczki beda mi sie luszczyć? powinienem obic je blacha czy polozyć cos na te miejsca? Co radzicie? to kompostownik wieć cudów chyba nie trzeba?
Pozdrawiam?

----------


## ryan1603

_Witam kochani
Mam pytanie dotyczace wylewki przed garazem.
Zrobilem ją około 7 lat temu, ale od 2 sukcesywnie sie luszczy, boje się że dojdzie do zbrojenia. Co radzicie zrobic?
Dodam ze nie bardzo mam prad w garazu! Niestety
Dlatego jak moge zrobić to tanima dobrym sposobem?
Dosylam zdjęcia.
Pozdrawiam._

----------


## Janekk1234

ciekawe kto pierwszy wieńcowe zrobi z bocianków 2019  :wink:   :wiggle:

----------


## kemot_p

U mnie już strop nad parterem wylany, wg mojego Majstra trzy czwarte robót murarskich za nami.

----------


## Krak245

Witam wszystkich,
my budujemy z firmą abakon, ale patrząc na kilkumiesięczne przestoje, kombinacje oraz inne ich praktyki to chyba w tym roku nie skończymy  :sad: 
Zapraszam do naszego blogu, który na bieżąco uzupełniamy:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...ghlight=abakon

----------


## Rolik

Witam,rozpoczynamy w tym roku budowę domu parterowego o pow 150m2 ,czekamy tylko na pozwolenie.

----------


## ololek

Cześć,może w tym roku jesienią uda się zrobić fundamenty. Niestety na razie czekam na wydzielenie działki a potem wybór projektu.
Jakie koszty oprócz budowy domu trzeba uwzględnić? Co do głowy mi przychpodzi to geolog, kupno projektu i adaptacja, podłączenie prądu, woda z sieci albo studnia i uzdatnianie, podjazd dla samochodu ,oczyszczalnia ścieków., jakiś płot i furtka z bramą, założenie trawnika.. 2 samochody będą stały na podjeździe. POmieszczenie gospodarcze będzie małym schowkiem na niektóe rzeczy w ogrodzie więc szopka odpada. Czy coś jeszcze jest potrzebne wokół domu?

----------


## Kaizen

Mapa do celów projektowych, wypisy, wyrysy i inne formalności.
Zagospodarowanie deszczówki - zazwyczaj studnie chłonne podpięte do rynien.
Wiata śmietnikowa
Kompostownik.
Kojec i buda dla psa.
Pomieszczenie techniczne wcześniej czy później okaże się za małe a do tego niefajnie będzie wnosić brudne narzędzia do domu. Więc domek narzędziowy też pewnie w końcu się pojawi. Pewnie też jakaś altana, pergola, plac zabaw.
Jak będzie kominek to drewutnia.
Kostka

----------


## ololek

Zapomniałem, że jeszcze doliczyć trzeba koszt utwardzenia drogi jeżeli takowej nie ma.

----------


## Ultor79

Dzień dobry Wszystkim 
Fundamenty z bloczkiem już zrobione.
Dodatkowy wieniec na bloczku,ocieplenie,a także zasyp też mamy za sobą. 
Obecnie stoję przed wyborem pustaków. 
Jako że mój dostawca(skład budowlany) sprzedał nasz przydział pustaka H+H muszę do poniedziałku znaleźć materiał ponieważ ekipa już umówiona,a czekać na nowy termin ich przyjścia nie zamierzam .
Do wyboru mamy 2 opcję:
- Ytong 24 400 Forte 
- H+H 24 500 Gold

Domek parterowy 120m2, lany strop,blachodachówka. 

Bardzo Was proszę o szybką poradę, który materiał wybrać. 
Osobiście skłaniałbym się ku Ytongowi bo cieplejszy,ale słabszy na ściskanie, stąd moje obawy odnośnie tego wyboru.

Z góry dziękuję za wszystkie sugestie.

----------


## Robaczywy

> Dzień dobry Wszystkim 
> Fundamenty z bloczkiem już zrobione.
> Dodatkowy wieniec na bloczku,ocieplenie,a także zasyp też mamy za sobą. 
> Obecnie stoję przed wyborem pustaków. 
> Jako że mój dostawca(skład budowlany) sprzedał nasz przydział pustaka H+H muszę do poniedziałku znaleźć materiał ponieważ ekipa już umówiona,a czekać na nowy termin ich przyjścia nie zamierzam .
> Do wyboru mamy 2 opcję:
> - Ytong 24 400 Forte 
> - H+H 24 500 Gold
> 
> ...


Panie kolego, ciepły to ma być styropian, a nie mur. Jeśli juz chcesz beton komórkowy, to bierz ten który jest tańszy, a odporność na ściskanie jest podana w projekcie.

----------


## Ultor79

> Panie kolego, ciepły to ma być styropian, a nie mur. Jeśli juz chcesz beton komórkowy, to bierz ten który jest tańszy, a odporność na ściskanie jest podana w projekcie.


Dziękuję za szybką odpowiedź. 
Ytong mieści się w normie wg projektu. 
Pytanie: czy to nie przerost formy nad treścią stosując w/w Ytonga ze styropianem 20cm o dobrych parametrach?

----------


## Robaczywy

W tej sytuacji brałbym poprostu tańszy i / lub łatwiej dostępny. Kwestia ciepła ma tu pomijalne znaczenie i nie ma sensu do tego doplacać.

----------


## Kaizen

Ytong wychodzi zazwyczaj sporo drożej od konkurencji. Do tego ma nietypowe wymiary i jak palety zabraknie, to musisz szukać Ytonga. Więc brałbym coś tańszego, o standardowych wymiarach.
Izoalacyjność materiału konstrukcyjnego ma znaczenie - chyba, że ktoś buduje na płycie ocieplonej wyłącznie od spodu.

----------


## Ultor79

Tu już koszta są nieistotne, termin goni.
Mam tylko wątpliwości co do tego żeby nie przedobrzyć.

----------


## Kalic

> Dołączam do grupy budującej (tzn. rozpoczynającej - bo zakończenie przewiduję obecnie na lato 2020r.) dom w 2019.


Mój wpis w styczniu taki był ... na dzień dzisiejszy sprawy się posunęły naprzód. W tym tygodniu składam do Starostwa zawiadomienie u budowie, sprawy z prądem, wodą i kanalizą są już na prostej "do mety". Firma budująca już rozgrzewa sprzęt (takie mam zapewnienia a jak jest naprawdę - tego nie wiem  :Smile:  ). Wciąż nie mam podjętej decyzji co do dostawcy wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją oraz powietrznej pompy ciepła. Ale na to jeszcze trochę czasu mam ...

----------


## Lukett89

Witam! 
Zaczynamy latem, zgoda na budowę jest. Domek mały piętrowy, projekt indywidualny, płyta fundamentowa, gruntowa pompa ciepła. Jesteśmy na etapie wyboru ekipy, która postawi mury i dach...

----------


## pawel250

Zaczynam w czerwcu. Bloczki fundamentowe juz mam. Dostepnosc z dnia na dzien Certusa. Musze tylko jeszcze zamowic gazobeton HH. Jak u was z dostepnoscia? Ja buduje na Bialolece w Warszawie.

----------


## Adzian

Witam.
Od września zaczynamy budować Z98 L GP, jesteśmy na etapie adaptacji, zbieranie przyłączy technicznych i mapki geodezyjnej.

----------


## Epitomo

Nie wiem, czy się tu mieszczę w tegorocznych bocianach, bo zacząłem budowę pod koniec roku, a wprowadzimy się pewnie w przyszłym. Pomijam projekt, dokumentację i całe przygotowanie "teoretyczno-dokumentowe", bo to jeszcze trzeba 2 lata dodać.

Im więcej czytam magazynów, for i różnych stron tym bardziej czuję się laikiem, więc od razu mówię: ja się NIE ZNAM. Jednocześnie dochodzę do wniosku, że większość tych, co dookoła "sie znajo", to jednak się "nie znajo" jeszcze bardziej niż ja się nie znam. Polecam zaopatrzyć się przed budową w rozsądnego człowieka, kierownika, doradcę, kogoś, kto faktycznie jest praktykiem, a jak ma wykształcenie budowlane, to już w ogóle super. Ponieważ SIĘ NIE ZNAM, poszukałem takiego człowieka i trafiłem na rewelacyjnego kierownika budowy. Człowiek młody, kumaty, zna się na nowych i starych technologiach, nie boi się powiedzieć, że czegoś nie poznał, ale wtedy ciach i rozpykuje temat, wraca z poradą, rozwiązaniem itp, albo rozkminiamy coś wspólnie. Świetny człowiek, zresztą szef ekipy budowlanej też jest super i aż boję się pomyśleć ile głupot bym zrobił bez ich pomocy.

To, na co chyba trzeba się przygotować (psychicznie), to opóźnienia. Z różnych względów, obiektywnych typu pogoda, po przypadkowe, albo niezależne od inwestora, czasem od wykonawcy, albo by wykonawca chciał skończyć jakąś inną pracę, bo tamten inwestor jednak dozbierał kaskę i wypadałoby skończyć itd, itp. Trochę to już trwa, więc nauczyłem się budowlanego ZEN, ale początki były trudne, nerwy zszargane, oczy zapadnięte, łez pełne i zimne jak stal zbrojeniowa.

Ciekawe jest to, że czegokolwiek bym nie wybrał, czegokolwiek nie zdecydował przy budowie, to zawsze usłyszę "nieeee, no co Ty? Oszalałeś?". Tu też wchodzi budowlany ZEN.
Bo silikaty - gazobeton przecież cieplejszy, a elektryk ze mnie majątek zedrze, bo jakże tu bruzdy w tym twardym silikacie... Dłutko mu się jeszcze spsuje. A ciężko, to wykonawca policzy trzy razy tyle. A za transport więcej (to akurat prawda). ZEN. Dość powiedzieć, że już znalezienie ekipy która nie ma szaleństwa w oczach słysząc "silikaty" nie było takie proste. Ale trochę poszukałem, człowiek powiedział z miejsca "nie ma problemu, materiał znamy i lubimy", jest super.Bo strop tradycyjnie wylewany - drogo, bez sensu, a zbrojenia, nikt tego dobrze nie zrobi, czasu szkoda... ZENBo okna za duże - kto to będzie mył, upał w salonie, a drogo jak pierun, po co ci to. ZENBo ogrzewanie - jak myślałem o gazie, to larum podnosili wielbiciele pomp ciepła (tu mordobicie fanów Gruntowa Club kontra Powietrzna Team), jak zastanawiałem się nad pompą, to wkraczała budżetówka, że inwestycja za drogo, w życiu się nie zwróci i serwis tego szajsu w zasadzie nie będzie ode mnie wychodził (spoko, jest miejsce na leżankę w kotłowni, na terenie Przyjaciół Paliw Stałych). ZEN. Stanęło na gazie, ale podczas budowy zrobiłem podejście pod pompę ciepła, jak będę chciał to sobie taką podłączę bez dziurawienia czegokolwiek.Bo podłogówka wszędzie - nogi nam spuchną i eksplodują łydki. Spać nie będziemy, bo w głowę za gorąco. Gdzie ja ścierkę powieszę na szybko do suszenia? A jak rura pęknie, to nam przecież wszystko zaleje, może dla bezpieczeństwa tylko na dole zrobić, to przynajmniej na głowę nie nakapie. ZENTaras za duży - po co, przecież wystarczy taki mały, dwa leżaki i stoliczek, czego pragnąć więcej? Zadaszenie? Fanaberia, wujek Karol nie ma zadaszenia i też jest miło gdy pogoda dopisze. Zadaszenie się będzie "na prąd" odsuwać? Głupota, przecież jak zrobimy stałe to też się świat nie zawali. ZENWiata garażowa zamiast garażu - szaleństwo, to już lepiej pod chmurką stawiać, efekt ten sam, a pięniążki w kieszeni. 6 metrów szerokości? No na bogato, a przecież można zakupy i dzieci wyjąć najpierw, a wjeżdżać później. ZENOcieplenie dachu nakrokwiowe - co to jest i dlaczego takie drogie. Nikt jeszcze jakiegoś tam mostka termicznego na oczy nie widział. Przecież to nie dom letniskowy, żeby się w drewno nad łóżkiem wpatrywać.Nikt tego tu jeszcze nie ma, to po co eksperymentować. ZENOcieplenie za grube bunkier, dachówki bez sensu no dobrze choć że czerwone tylko czemu taki ten kolor dziwny, elewacja bez wyrazu brzydko może zielona, okna białe olaboga, dach nie wychodzi poza obręb budynku sodoma i gomora, wylewka anhydrytowa pieniądze w błoto, odkurzacz centralny się w dupach poprzewracało, świetlik w dachu to chyba taki robaczek świętojański, brak łazienki przy sypialni rodziców festiwal straconych szans, balkonu nie ma dziwne dlaczego, wygląda jak buda dla psa tfu coś doróbcie tam wystającego może. ZEN

----------


## Kaizen

> Ponieważ SIĘ NIE ZNAM, poszukałem takiego człowieka i trafiłem na rewelacyjnego kierownika budowy. Człowiek młody, kumaty, zna się na nowych i starych technologiach,


Skoro się nie znasz, to jak oceniłeś, że on się zna?
Rób DB i wrzucaj co jest planowane i jak jest robione - to się okaże, na ile się zna.





> [*]Bo silikaty - gazobeton przecież cieplejszy, a elektryk ze mnie majątek zedrze, bo jakże tu bruzdy w tym twardym silikacie... Dłutko mu się jeszcze spsuje. A ciężko, to wykonawca policzy trzy razy tyle. A za transport więcej (to akurat prawda). ZEN. Dość powiedzieć, że już znalezienie ekipy która nie ma szaleństwa w oczach słysząc "silikaty" nie było takie proste. Ale trochę poszukałem, człowiek powiedział z miejsca "nie ma problemu, materiał znamy i lubimy", jest super.


Na FM jest wielu miłośników silikatów. Dla mnie BK lepszy - dlaczego, link w sygnaturce.




> [*]Bo okna za duże - kto to będzie mył, upał w salonie, a drogo jak pierun, po co ci to. ZEN


Wyceniłeś? Wiesz, że nikt nie daje gwarancji na pękanie szyb? Ciekawe, czy ktoś odstraszy klienta wyceniając grube, hartowane szyby? W sumie po co - jak pęknie, ryzyko klienta. A prawie pewne, że nie wybierze oferty odbiegającej w górę znacząco.

----------


## libra100

*Epitomo*, to jeden z zabawniejszych wpisów jakie kiedykolwiek czytałam  :big grin:   i powiem, że zdarza mi się już spotykać z takimi dobrymi radami a tu jeszcze łopata nie wbita  :smile:  gratuluję nastawienia i życzę sobie, żeby i mnie nie opuściło, jak przyjdzie czas próby  :smile:

----------


## Natama85

> Nie wiem, czy się tu mieszczę w tegorocznych bocianach, bo zacząłem budowę pod koniec roku, a wprowadzimy się pewnie w przyszłym. Pomijam projekt, dokumentację i całe przygotowanie "teoretyczno-dokumentowe", bo to jeszcze trzeba 2 lata dodać.
> 
> Im więcej czytam magazynów, for i różnych stron tym bardziej czuję się laikiem, więc od razu mówię: ja się NIE ZNAM. Jednocześnie dochodzę do wniosku, że większość tych, co dookoła "sie znajo", to jednak się "nie znajo" jeszcze bardziej niż ja się nie znam. Polecam zaopatrzyć się przed budową w rozsądnego człowieka, kierownika, doradcę, kogoś, kto faktycznie jest praktykiem, a jak ma wykształcenie budowlane, to już w ogóle super. Ponieważ SIĘ NIE ZNAM, poszukałem takiego człowieka i trafiłem na rewelacyjnego kierownika budowy. Człowiek młody, kumaty, zna się na nowych i starych technologiach, nie boi się powiedzieć, że czegoś nie poznał, ale wtedy ciach i rozpykuje temat, wraca z poradą, rozwiązaniem itp, albo rozkminiamy coś wspólnie. Świetny człowiek, zresztą szef ekipy budowlanej też jest super i aż boję się pomyśleć ile głupot bym zrobił bez ich pomocy.
> 
> To, na co chyba trzeba się przygotować (psychicznie), to opóźnienia. Z różnych względów, obiektywnych typu pogoda, po przypadkowe, albo niezależne od inwestora, czasem od wykonawcy, albo by wykonawca chciał skończyć jakąś inną pracę, bo tamten inwestor jednak dozbierał kaskę i wypadałoby skończyć itd, itp. Trochę to już trwa, więc nauczyłem się budowlanego ZEN, ale początki były trudne, nerwy zszargane, oczy zapadnięte, łez pełne i zimne jak stal zbrojeniowa.
> 
> Ciekawe jest to, że czegokolwiek bym nie wybrał, czegokolwiek nie zdecydował przy budowie, to zawsze usłyszę "nieeee, no co Ty? Oszalałeś?". Tu też wchodzi budowlany ZEN.
> Bo silikaty - gazobeton przecież cieplejszy, a elektryk ze mnie majątek zedrze, bo jakże tu bruzdy w tym twardym silikacie... Dłutko mu się jeszcze spsuje. A ciężko, to wykonawca policzy trzy razy tyle. A za transport więcej (to akurat prawda). ZEN. Dość powiedzieć, że już znalezienie ekipy która nie ma szaleństwa w oczach słysząc "silikaty" nie było takie proste. Ale trochę poszukałem, człowiek powiedział z miejsca "nie ma problemu, materiał znamy i lubimy", jest super.Bo strop tradycyjnie wylewany - drogo, bez sensu, a zbrojenia, nikt tego dobrze nie zrobi, czasu szkoda... ZENBo okna za duże - kto to będzie mył, upał w salonie, a drogo jak pierun, po co ci to. ZENBo ogrzewanie - jak myślałem o gazie, to larum podnosili wielbiciele pomp ciepła (tu mordobicie fanów Gruntowa Club kontra Powietrzna Team), jak zastanawiałem się nad pompą, to wkraczała budżetówka, że inwestycja za drogo, w życiu się nie zwróci i serwis tego szajsu w zasadzie nie będzie ode mnie wychodził (spoko, jest miejsce na leżankę w kotłowni, na terenie Przyjaciół Paliw Stałych). ZEN. Stanęło na gazie, ale podczas budowy zrobiłem podejście pod pompę ciepła, jak będę chciał to sobie taką podłączę bez dziurawienia czegokolwiek.Bo podłogówka wszędzie - nogi nam spuchną i eksplodują łydki. Spać nie będziemy, bo w głowę za gorąco. Gdzie ja ścierkę powieszę na szybko do suszenia? A jak rura pęknie, to nam przecież wszystko zaleje, może dla bezpieczeństwa tylko na dole zrobić, to przynajmniej na głowę nie nakapie. ZENTaras za duży - po co, przecież wystarczy taki mały, dwa leżaki i stoliczek, czego pragnąć więcej? Zadaszenie? Fanaberia, wujek Karol nie ma zadaszenia i też jest miło gdy pogoda dopisze. Zadaszenie się będzie "na prąd" odsuwać? Głupota, przecież jak zrobimy stałe to też się świat nie zawali. ZENWiata garażowa zamiast garażu - szaleństwo, to już lepiej pod chmurką stawiać, efekt ten sam, a pięniążki w kieszeni. 6 metrów szerokości? No na bogato, a przecież można zakupy i dzieci wyjąć najpierw, a wjeżdżać później. ZENOcieplenie dachu nakrokwiowe - co to jest i dlaczego takie drogie. Nikt jeszcze jakiegoś tam mostka termicznego na oczy nie widział. Przecież to nie dom letniskowy, żeby się w drewno nad łóżkiem wpatrywać.Nikt tego tu jeszcze nie ma, to po co eksperymentować. ZENOcieplenie za grube bunkier, dachówki bez sensu no dobrze choć że czerwone tylko czemu taki ten kolor dziwny, elewacja bez wyrazu brzydko może zielona, okna białe olaboga, dach nie wychodzi poza obręb budynku sodoma i gomora, wylewka anhydrytowa pieniądze w błoto, odkurzacz centralny się w dupach poprzewracało, świetlik w dachu to chyba taki robaczek świętojański, brak łazienki przy sypialni rodziców festiwal straconych szans, balkonu nie ma dziwne dlaczego, wygląda jak buda dla psa tfu coś doróbcie tam wystającego może. ZEN


 W samo sedno. Jak już wybierzesz jakieś rozwiązanie to zawsze się znajdzie ktoś kto uważa że można lepiej i wtedy zaczynasz się zastanawiać czy rzeczywiście podjąłem dobrą decyzję? Paranoja, po nocach człowiek spać nie może!! O ogrzewaniu słyszałam to samo, o oknach też. 12 tys za jedno okno? Oszalałaś! Poglogowka? To nie zdrowe. Betonowa, płaska dachówka? To ciężkie i krzywe i w ogóle zj***ne. Na pytanie dlaczego zawsze odpowiedz "tak słyszałem" WTF???

----------


## boconek03

My mieliśmy zaczynać w marcu ale nadal czekamy na ekipę. Jestem na etapie wyboru składu budowlanego. Dom 250m2 na płycie więc na sam fundament 6ton stali i 3000pustaków porotherm na dom oraz garaż wolnostojący.  Mam nadzieję, że jeszcze w maju zaczniemy chociaż pogoda jest fatalna.

----------


## margaryt

Dzień dobry, projekt złożony w starostwie, ekipa zabukowana na płytę fundamentową na listopad (tylko wtedy mają wolny termin  :sad:  ) Życzcie...czego? Połamania łopaty  :big grin:  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## patrick99

życzę, żeby faktyczne koszty okazały się tylko 20% wyższe, niż te zakładane  :big grin:

----------


## Tomkad

Cześć,
Ja dorzucę coś od siebie. W tym roku zaczęliśmy budowę - połowa kwietnia. Projekt Indygo4 można znaleźć na każdej większej stronie z projektami. Dokleiliśmy do niego garaż jak w Indygo3 i podnieśliśmy poddasze o jeden pustak. Sam wykop pod piwnice to ponad 400m3 ziemi. Cały maj to walka z wodą i ciągłe wypompowywanie żeby płyta nie była zalana. Na ten moment są już prawie gotowe ściany piwnicy, może przy dobrej pogodzie na początku czerwca uda się wylać strop nad piwnicą. SSO fajnie by było skończyć w sierpniu. Liczę na lepszą pogodę i powodzenia wszystkim  :smile:

----------


## Kalic

Dziś otrzymałem kosztorys na wykonanie SSO domu (pow. użytkowa 100m2 + 32m2 garaż z pom gosp.)
Zawiera on:
1/ FUNDAMENTY 
2/ KONSTRUKCJA PARTERU BEZ ŚCIANEK DZIAŁOWYCH
3/ KONSTRUKCJA PIĘTRA BEZ ŚCIANEK DZIAŁOWYCH
4/ KONSTRUKCJA DACHU
5/ POKRYCIE DACHU, RURY
6/ ŚCIANKI DZIAŁOWE

W koszt nie jest wliczone:
- Przygotowania placu budowy czyli usunięcia drzew, krzewów, korzeni, fundamentów starych budynków.
- Wymiany gruntu poniżej 40 cm zebranego humusu.
- Odwodnienia wykopów w trakcie prowadzenia prac.
- Szalowania ław fundamentowych i stóp fundamentowych bo przyjęto wylewane w wykopie.
- Tarasów zewnętrznych, schodów wejściowych i innych podestów zewnętrznych 
- Dojść do kominów: stopni i ławek, drabinek, itp.
- Schodów wewnętrznych żelbetowych - przewidziano drewniane
- Balustrad na balkonach i oknach.
- Wytyczenia budynku przez geodetę.

Koszt SSO wyceniono na nieco ponad 222tys.zł.

Zakładając, że SSO to około 50% kosztu stanu deweloperskiego to wydaje mi się, że o kilkanaście tysięcy za dużo (szczerze mówiąc liczyłem, że SSO nie przekroczy 160-170tys.)  :Confused:

----------


## kemot_p

Wg mnie drogo.
Ile ten dom na po podłodze? 
Ja za 150 metrów podłogi, dom z poddaszem, 100 mkw powierzchnia zabudowy, budowany z ceramiki, ławy,  dwa stropy żelbetowe, piana pur na skosach, blachodachówka, schody żelbetowe płacę 145k za robociznę i materiały. Mam swoje drewno więc doliczając drewno SSO domu kosztowałby mnie 160k.

----------


## Tomkad

> Dziś otrzymałem kosztorys na wykonanie SSO domu (pow. użytkowa 100m2 + 32m2 garaż z pom gosp.)
> (...)
> Koszt SSO wyceniono na nieco ponad 222tys.zł.
> 
> Zakładając, że SSO to około 50% kosztu stanu deweloperskiego to wydaje mi się, że o kilkanaście tysięcy za dużo (szczerze mówiąc liczyłem, że SSO nie przekroczy 160-170tys.)


Według mnie również drogo. Ja za swój w stanie SSO z wykopem, drenażem wykopu, płytami itp planuje 210-220k zł oczywiście z robocizną. Opis domu masz powyżej.

----------


## Firiel7

Cześć,

Dołączam do zacnego grona budujących  :smile:  Miejsce: Kraków.
Nie wiem, czy uda się zacząć w tym roku, bo dopiero za 2 tygodnie podpisujemy umowę kupna działki, aktualnie siedzę godzinami nad projektem i mam milion dylematów (sama projektuję dla siebie - tak jest najgorzej, bo nie zadowalają rozwiązania dobre, chciałoby się mieć projekt perfekcyjny  :wink:  ).
Jak dobrze pójdzie, to w czerwcu/lipcu złoże projekt do urzędu, potem ok 3 miesiące do uzyskania PnB.
Przy najpomyślniejszych wiatrach (kluczowa kwestia to kiedy uda mi się narysować zadowalającą mnie i męża koncepcję  :wink:  ) może uda się stan zero jeszcze w tym roku.

----------


## Robaczywy

> Według mnie również drogo. Ja za swój w stanie SSO z wykopem, drenażem wykopu, płytami itp planuje 210-220k zł oczywiście z robocizną. Opis domu masz powyżej.


Zdecydowanie drogo, 215 wyszedł SSZ mojego ze stopki, a jest 240m2 podłóg, nawet jeśli ceny wzrosły od zeszłego roku, to bez przesady.

.

----------


## Karol_z

Witam wszystkich,

Lada moment zaczynamy budowę, większość rzeczy będę starał się robić sam, także na pewno forum będzie moim numerem 1 w zakładkach  :big grin:

----------


## Natama85

U nas już dom zamknięty. Mamy  już instalację elektryczną i kanalizację. Czekamy teraz na tynkarza

----------


## pawel250

> U nas już dom zamknięty. Mamy  już instalację elektryczną i kanalizację. Czekamy teraz na tynkarza ������


Szybko. Kiedy zaczeliscie? Instalacja wodna po tynkach?

----------


## Dom przy Przyjemnej

.

----------


## Janekk1234

Mój dom też już zamknięty.
Czekamy na elektryke tynkarzy i elewację. Na dniach wchodzą.

----------


## Torin

My zaczęliśmy na wiosnę, ale przez przestoje z ekipą, jesteśmy dopiero na etapie suszenia stropu pod piętro  :sad:  Myślicie, że jest szansa, żę na jesień uda się zamknąć i zacząć instalacje?

----------


## Robinson74

Strop pod piętro? Uff, chciałbym już być na takim etapie. Ja jeszcze nawet ścian piwnicy nie mam.

----------


## pawel250

> Mój dom też już zamknięty.
> Czekamy na elektryke tynkarzy i elewację. Na dniach wchodzą.


W jakim miescie budujesz i ile trzeba aktualnie czekac na ekipe od tynkow, posadzki i elewacji?

----------


## mateuszpawlik

> My zaczęliśmy na wiosnę, ale przez przestoje z ekipą, jesteśmy dopiero na etapie suszenia stropu pod piętro  Myślicie, że jest szansa, żę na jesień uda się zamknąć i zacząć instalacje?


Pewnie, że jest możliwe. My jesteśmy na tym samym etapie. Co więcej ekipa wyjechała na 2tyg. urlop. Wracają początkiem sierpnia i liczę, że po miesiącu będziemy mogli umawiać montaż okien. To daje nadzieję, że przez zimę można walczyć z instalacjami. Na wiosnę tynki, wylewki i ocieplenie poddasza, wykończenie.

----------


## mandark

Witam wszystkich!  :smile:  

Mamy nadzieję, że uda nam się wyruszyć jeszcze pod koniec tego roku (chcielibyśmy wylać fundamenty) ale czas pokaże. 

W planach mamy dom z użytkowym poddaszem: 

- Powierzchnia 233 m2 (w tym garaż dwustanowiskowym oraz kotłownia 51m2) położony na działce 30 x 50 (1500m2). Dom z wejściem od południa z dachem dwuspadowym. 
- Rekuperacja 
- Ogrzewanie Ekogroszek albo Pellet (jeszcze się zastanawiamy nad pompą powietrzną) 
- Podłogówka w całym domu plus w łazienkach grzejniki
- W garażu 2 kaloryfery (mamy sypialnie nad garażem, w garażu chcemy mieć chociaż trochę ciepła)   
- Biokominek 
- Przydomowa oczyszczalnia ścieków, 
- Jedna klimatyzacja sufitowa nad schodami w poddaszu,

Budujemy z pustaków Ceramicznych (kupionych wcześniej) 
Ocieplenie styropian (grubość zależy od rolet natynkowych, nie chciałbym mięć ramy jak w obrazie przy oknach więc będzie na pewno grubszy styropian żeby wszystko schować) 

Układ pomieszczeń póki co przedstawię tylko w formie tekstowej potem w dzienniku budowy pokaże dużo więcej konkretów:
Parter:
Wiatrołap z wejściem do garażu i z garażu do kotłowni.
Mała łazienka 
Pokój dla przyjezdnych 
Salon z jadalnia  (bio kominek na ścianie)
Kuchnia ze spiżarnią
Schody drewniane zabiegowe 1/2

Poddasze: 
Dwa pokoje dla dzieciaków (póki co maluszek w drodze :smile: )
Łazienka dla dzieciaków
Pokój biurowy dla mnie
Pralnia
Nasza sypialnia z własną garderobą i łazienką

Z architektem współpracuje nam się bardzo dobrze, wszystkie zbędne koszty od razu wybił nam z głowy.

Projekt koncepcja jest obecnie uzgadniany z firmą budowlaną. Nasze założenie było jasne, dom ma być dobrze zaizolowany, żeby uniknąć mostków termicznych. 

Poniżej zdjęcia tylko działki na dobry początek  :smile:  





Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## agb

Jako, że mamy 2019, a zaraz 2020 rok namawiam was żeby jednak sobie zainstalować bezobsługowe źródło ciepła.

----------


## asolt

> ...
> - W garażu 2 kaloryfery (mamy sypialnie nad garażem, w garażu chcemy mieć chociaż trochę ciepła)   
> - Biokominek 
> 
> ...
> Z architektem współpracuje nam się bardzo dobrze, wszystkie zbędne koszty od razu wybił nam z głowy.


Niestety nie wszystkie
Po co kaloryfery w garażu skoro w całym domu ma byc podłogówka, instalacja mieszana generuje wieksze koszty inwestycyjne i eksploatacyjne.
Dlaczego nie odradził kotła na ekogroszek lub pellet a szczegolnie kotła na ekogroszek nie wiadomo
Biokominek to tez moim zdaniem zbedny koszt.
Co do skrzynek rolet nie zapomnij o wnekach w nadprożach i o wypełnieniu płytami PIR, nie styropianem lub styrodurem.
Na fachowosc firmy w dziedzinie termoizolacji i eliminacji lub znacznego ograniczenia mostków bym tak bardzo nie liczył.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ocieplenie styropian (grubość zależy od rolet natynkowych, nie chciałbym mięć ramy jak w obrazie przy oknach więc będzie na pewno grubszy styropian żeby wszystko schować)


Roleta natynkowa, jak sama nazwa wskazuje, jest montowana na tynku. I nie ma znaczenia, ile dasz styropianu - tyle samo będzie wystawała.



Estetyka - kwestia gustu. Ale to jedyny sposób montażu, który nie powoduje mostków (no, prawie - pozostaje kwestia mocowania).




> Schody drewniane zabiegowe 1/2


Schody zabiegowe są niewygodne. Zrób ze spocznikiem.




> Z architektem współpracuje nam się bardzo dobrze, wszystkie zbędne koszty od razu wybił nam z głowy.


Trzy łazienki na docelowo cztery osoby? Luksus (i koszt - łazienka to najdroższe pomieszczenie w domu).
Jak sama kotłownia ma 51m2 - to czysta rozrzutność. Jak razem z garażem, to za ciasny garaż. W sumie, to w dobrze ocieplonym domu każda kotłownia na paliwo stałe to czysta rozrzutność.
Pokaż stolarkę. Tu lubią zaszaleć. Generalnie architekci mają marne pojęcie o kosztach.
Mieszanie kaloryferów do podłogówki - koszt inwestycyjny i trudno wykonać dobrze. Chociaż jak ma grzać tylko trochę garaż to na dobrą sprawę wystarczy zasilić tym samym, co podłogę.

----------


## mandark

> Niestety nie wszystkie
> Po co kaloryfery w garażu skoro w całym domu ma byc podłogówka, instalacja mieszana generuje wieksze koszty inwestycyjne i eksploatacyjne.
> Dlaczego nie odradził kotła na ekogroszek lub pellet a szczegolnie kotła na ekogroszek nie wiadomo
> Biokominek to tez moim zdaniem zbedny koszt.
> Co do skrzynek rolet nie zapomnij o wnekach w nadprożach i o wypełnieniu płytami PIR, nie styropianem lub styrodurem.
> Na fachowosc firmy w dziedzinie termoizolacji i eliminacji lub znacznego ograniczenia mostków bym tak bardzo nie liczył.


Dziękuję za zainteresowanie, 

Będą kaloryfery w łazienkach więc myśleliśmy, że to nie będzie większy problem żeby były w garażu. Dodatkowo architekt powiedział, że będzie łatwiej zapanować nad temperaturą. (zakręcić albo odkręcić).

Jestem zainteresowany pompami ciepłami ale tylko powietrznymi - ale co osoba to opinia sam nie wiem.  

Przepraszam za błąd przy roletach mają być podtynkowe.

----------


## mandark

> Roleta natynkowa, jak sama nazwa wskazuje, jest montowana na tynku. I nie ma znaczenia, ile dasz styropianu - tyle samo będzie wystawała.
> 
> 
> 
> Estetyka - kwestia gustu. Ale to jedyny sposób montażu, który nie powoduje mostków (no, prawie - pozostaje kwestia mocowania).
> 
> 
> 
> Schody zabiegowe są niewygodne. Zrób ze spocznikiem.
> ...


Dziękuję za zainteresowanie,

Przepraszam za błąd, rolety mają być podtynkowe.

Co do łazienek, łazienka na dole będzie tylko ubikacja i umywalka przeznaczona dla potencjalnych gości, zawsze chcieliśmy mieć łazienkę w sypialni, więc mała ale będzie.  Liczymy się z kosztami. 

Garaż ma 38m2 kotłownia 12m2. Garaż przeznaczony będzie tylko na samochody (Będzie docelowo budynek gospodarczy z wiatą). Kaloryfery będą w łazienkach co do ogrzewania w garażu architekt powiedział nam, że prostsze w obsłudze będą dwa kaloryfery z termostatem do regulowania. 

Dziękuję za uwagę dotyczącą schodów.

Zastanawiam się nam pompą powietrzną do ogrzania domu i ciepłej wody, ale ile ludzi tyle opinii - sam nie wiem na co się zdecydować. 

Przesyłam zdjęcia stolarki:



Pozdrawiam.

----------


## asolt

> Dziękuję za zainteresowanie, 
> 
> Będą kaloryfery w łazienkach więc myśleliśmy, że to nie będzie większy problem żeby były w garażu. Dodatkowo architekt powiedział, że będzie łatwiej zapanować nad temperaturą. (zakręcić albo odkręcić).
> 
> ....


Architekt niech sie zajmie tym na czym sie zna, na instalacjach grzewczych  zna sie słabo, a na sposobach regulacji temperatury jeszcze mniej.

----------


## Kaizen

> Przepraszam za błąd, rolety mają być podtynkowe.


Czyli zastępujesz styropian mieszanką aluminium i (oby) pianki. To będzie mostek.




> Co do łazienek, łazienka na dole będzie tylko ubikacja i umywalka przeznaczona dla potencjalnych gości, zawsze chcieliśmy mieć łazienkę w sypialni, więc mała ale będzie.  Liczymy się z kosztami.


I jak dziecko wytapla się w błocie, to będzie biegło po schodach na górę, żeby się prysznicem spłukać? Goście też tam będą korzystać z takich dobrodziejstw? IMO na dole musi być co najmniej prysznic.




> Garaż ma 38m2 kotłownia 12m2.


Jak poczytasz tematy typu "co bym poprawił" to większy garaż będzie w czołówce. Walenie drzwiami w ściany to codzienność. A i wiele sprzętów lepiej mieć pod ręką w garażu. Jakieś narzędzia, płyny. Przyda się jakaś szafa i stół. I robi się bardzo ciasno.




> Garaż przeznaczony będzie tylko na samochody (Będzie docelowo budynek gospodarczy z wiatą).


Wiesz, że budynek gospodarczy to stawka podatku od nieruchomości z 10x większa? Więc za nawet mały budynek gospodarczy zapłacisz więcej podatku, niż za dom z garażem.




> Kaloryfery będą w łazienkach co do ogrzewania w garażu architekt powiedział nam, że prostsze w obsłudze będą dwa kaloryfery z termostatem do regulowania.


Tak, kaloryfery są prostsze w obsłudze. Ale system mieszający kaloryfery z podłogówką jest trudny w obsłudze, drogi w wykonaniu i musi być dobrze policzony i zaprojektowany, żeby sensownie działał. Do tego akurat w łazience najfajniej mieć ciepłą podłogę - a każde ciepło dostarczane inaczej niż podłogą obniża jej temperaturę.




> 


Okno narożne to potencjalne źródło problemów. To trudno zrobić dobrze (o ile się w ogóle da). Problemem jest ich połączenie tak, żeby w słupku nie hulał wiatr i nie wychładzał. Uciekające złotówki to mniejszy problem niż skraplająca się na tym para wodna. Poszukaj też, jak zrobić parapet zewnętrzny pod takie okno. Trudno znaleźć estetyczne rozwiązanie.
Przejdź się do salonu z oknami i zapytaj o wycenę. I czy Ci dadzą gwarancje na okna 336x200 i 270x240. Możesz pobawić się kalkulatorkiem http://kupoknams.pl/ i zobaczyć, gdzie Ci krzyknie, że przekracza wymiary. Pewnie jak się uprzesz to Ci zrobią większe.
Wyceń też rolety - ciekawe, czy Cię zaskoczy cena na te większe okna i okno narożne.
Ale przecież wszyscy kochają wielkie przeszklenia. To architekt takie rysuje.

----------


## mandark

> I jak dziecko wytapla się w błocie, to będzie biegło po schodach na górę, żeby się prysznicem spłukać? Goście też tam będą korzystać z takich dobrodziejstw? IMO na dole musi być co najmniej prysznic.


Krótko i na temat. Zgadzam się w 100% 





> Jak poczytasz tematy typu "co bym poprawił" to większy garaż będzie w czołówce. Walenie drzwiami w ściany to codzienność. A i wiele sprzętów lepiej mieć pod ręką w garażu. Jakieś narzędzia, płyny. Przyda się jakaś szafa i stół. I robi się bardzo ciasno.


Garaż ma 6 x 6,30 nie wydaje mi się to mało przy założeniu ze ściany bocznie nie są zagracone i tylko z przodu (przed samochodem) znajdować się będą regały. Wjechaliśmy Suvem i hatchbackiem segmentu C i nie wychodziliśmy z samochodu modląc się żeby porysować auto stojące obok, ale dziękuję za poradę na pewno kolejny czas spędzę w dziale co bym poprawił.




> Wiesz, że budynek gospodarczy to stawka podatku od nieruchomości z 10x większa? Więc za nawet mały budynek gospodarczy zapłacisz więcej podatku, niż za dom z garażem.


Wiem doskonale, dlatego czas pokaże. Zawsze można wybudować tylko dom i oddać go do użytkowania a z budynku gospodarczego zrezygnować. 




> Tak, kaloryfery są prostsze w obsłudze. Ale system mieszający kaloryfery z podłogówką jest trudny w obsłudze, drogi w wykonaniu i musi być dobrze policzony i zaprojektowany, żeby sensownie działał. Do tego akurat w łazience najfajniej mieć ciepłą podłogę - a każde ciepło dostarczane inaczej niż podłogą obniża jej temperaturę.


Kaloryfery z garażu są wyrzucone, będzie podłogówka. 





> Okno narożne to potencjalne źródło problemów. To trudno zrobić dobrze (o ile się w ogóle da). Problemem jest ich połączenie tak, żeby w słupku nie hulał wiatr i nie wychładzał. Uciekające złotówki to mniejszy problem niż skraplająca się na tym para wodna. Poszukaj też, jak zrobić parapet zewnętrzny pod takie okno. Trudno znaleźć estetyczne rozwiązanie.
> Przejdź się do salonu z oknami i zapytaj o wycenę. I czy Ci dadzą gwarancje na okna 336x200 i 270x240. Możesz pobawić się kalkulatorkiem http://kupoknams.pl/ i zobaczyć, gdzie Ci krzyknie, że przekracza wymiary. Pewnie jak się uprzesz to Ci zrobią większe.
> Wyceń też rolety - ciekawe, czy Cię zaskoczy cena na te większe okna i okno narożne.
> Ale przecież wszyscy kochają wielkie przeszklenia. To architekt takie rysuje.


Okna narożnego też już nie ma. 

Dziękuję za wszystkie dotychczasowe porady.

----------


## pawel250

z tą podłogówką w garażu to jeszcze sobie poczytaj, nie wszyscy ją polecają. Jeśli chcesz mieć 22 stopnie non stop to ok. Ja planuje nie grzać garażu bo co otwarcie drzwi to ciepło będzie całe uciekać. 
Bez grzania jak będzie 10 stopni to będę zadowolony ( nie liczyłem tego). W garażu będę miał pompe ciepła więc grzanie będzie poprzez straty na izolacjach. Rezerwowo przygotuje podejścia pod duży grzejnik i puszczę tam jeden obieg z podłogówki. Zostawie również miejsce dla grzejnika elektrycznego aby szybko podgrzać on demand.

Jeśli będziesz miał pellet to kotłownia w garażu nie przejdzie. Musisz mieć osobne pomieszczenie.

----------


## AsiaJas

Etapa działka się dopiero skończył. Pozdrawiam

----------


## boconek03

Garaż 6x6,30 niestety mały.
Taki miałem w projekcie i zwiększyłem do 7 x 8m.
A duże przeszklenia można robić z aluminium.

----------


## Kmicic91

Witam !!

Własnie jesteśmy na etapie finalizowani zakupu działki z projektem to jest masakra jakaś ale myśle ze od przyszłego roku ruszymy wielką parą juz z całęj tej ekscytacji nawet zacząłem prowadzić bloga co jest dla mnie czymś dziwnym ale stram sie punkt po punkcie analizować za i przeciw zeby nic nie pominąć i chcetnie korzystam z opinii waszego forum. Gdy ktoś miał chcieć poczytać zapraszam https://chceswojdom.blogspot.com/ no i pozdrawiam i polecam wasze forum i trzymam kciuki za tych co już zaczeli...

----------


## Kaizen

> Własnie jesteśmy na etapie finalizowani zakupu działki z projektem to jest masakra


1. Nie myśl, ze córka zostanie w domu. Marne na to szanse w dzisiejszych czasach. Buduj dom dla siebie.
2. Przy działce to wiele czynników trzeba brać pod uwagę. Komunikację, infrastrukturę, otoczenie, orientacja względem stron świata, co można na tej działce zbudować, co może powstać w okolicy przyszłości (np. przepompownia ścieków czy rzeźna w zasięgu nosa i ucha to nic fajnego), sąsiadów, warunki gruntowe (jak niedawno ktoś się budował obok to prosiłbym go o udostępnienie badań geotechnicznych przed zakupem działki - inaczej sam bym zamówił bo i tak jak będziesz się budował to będziesz potrzebował). I wiele innych rzeczy. To temat na sporą książkę.
3. Za ile zbudujesz to nikt Ci nie odpowie, jak nie podasz chociaż założeń. Co innego podpiwniczone 400m2, co innego 100m2 parterówka.
4. Jaki system grzewczy będzie optymalny czy w drugą stronę - jak ocieplić dom, żeby to było optymalnie dobrane to trzeba policzyć.
Tu masz pomoc:


```
https://www.bdb.com.pl/wyklady-praktycznej-fizyki-budowli-optymalizacja-ocieplen-[36min]-wp109
```

Gaz będzie w sumie (koszt przyłącza, instalacji, kotlowni, przeglądów i używania) jednym z droższych rozwiązań.
5. Jak rozpalisz w kominku, to zapomnij, że podłogówka przestanie grzać, zanim w kominku zgaśnie. Przy współcześnie ocieplonych domach ogrzewanie musialbyś wyłączyć dzień albo i więcej przed rozpaleniem w kominku.
6. Rekuperator we współczesnym domu oszczędza nie 20, ale z 50-60% kosztów ogrzewania *współczesnego* domu - klik.

----------


## Maluch11

To i ja się pochwalę swoim domkiem. 
Zaczęliśmy w połowie maja od fundamentów 


A skończyliśmy w połowie sierpnia


Obecnie poszukuje dobrych okien by zamknąć dom do końca roku.

Czy polecacie kogoś z okolic Marek- Radzymina z dobrym "ciepłym" montażem?

----------


## boconek03

U nas obecnie czekamy na dachówkę. Niestety zamówiony 2msc temu Braas Turmalin szary kryształ jeszcze ciągle nie dotarł.
Okna w oknoplaście też już zamówione. 23 okna w tym 2aluminiowe (jedno HST).

----------


## ololek

Mam już działkę  :Smile: 
Czy Dom parterowy na planie prostokąta 10x15 z ławami fundamentowymi po obrysie ścian zewnętrznych (wewnątrz same działówki więc fundamentów nie trzeba?), podłoga na gruncie, wieńcem betonowym na ścianach zewnętrznych, dachem kopertowym (blacha, dachówka betonowa, gont) z wiązarów kratowych z małym stryszkiem) uda się wykonać? W sensie czy z betonu komórkowego to pójdzie czy musi być bardziej gęsty materiał aby przeniósł na ścianach nośnych masę wieńca i stropodachu?

----------


## Kaizen

> Mam już działkę 
> Czy Dom parterowy na planie prostokąta 10x15 z ławami fundamentowymi po obrysie ścian zewnętrznych (wewnątrz same działówki więc fundamentów nie trzeba?), podłoga na gruncie, wieńcem betonowym na ścianach zewnętrznych, dachem kopertowym (blacha, dachówka betonowa, gont) z wiązarów kratowych z małym stryszkiem) uda się wykonać? W sensie czy z betonu komórkowego to pójdzie czy musi być bardziej gęsty materiał aby przeniósł na ścianach nośnych masę wieńca i stropodachu?


Strop będzie problemem i stabilność ścian (strop monolityczny skutecznie usztywniłby konstrukcję), a nie nośność materiału ścian.

----------


## Slawskip

> Mam już działkę 
> Czy Dom parterowy na planie prostokąta 10x15 z ławami fundamentowymi po obrysie ścian zewnętrznych (wewnątrz same działówki więc fundamentów nie trzeba?), podłoga na gruncie, wieńcem betonowym na ścianach zewnętrznych, dachem kopertowym (blacha, dachówka betonowa, gont) z wiązarów kratowych z małym stryszkiem) uda się wykonać? W sensie czy z betonu komórkowego to pójdzie czy musi być bardziej gęsty materiał aby przeniósł na ścianach nośnych masę wieńca i stropodachu?


buduję takim dom, tzn parterówkę o wymiarach 14x10,5 m, ścianami nośnymi po obrysie i konstrukcją dachu/stropu z wiązarów (ze względu na kąt nachylenia dachu 38* strych ma powierzchnię ponad 50m2). Buduję z Solbetu klasy 500. Tak miałem w projekcie (projekt indywidualny). Jak masz wątpliwości to zawsze możesz zastosować  beton komórkowy o większej gęstości, 600 czy 700.

----------


## pawel250

> Mam już działkę 
> Czy Dom parterowy na planie prostokąta 10x15 z ławami fundamentowymi po obrysie ścian zewnętrznych (wewnątrz same działówki więc fundamentów nie trzeba?), podłoga na gruncie, wieńcem betonowym na ścianach zewnętrznych, dachem kopertowym (blacha, dachówka betonowa, gont) z wiązarów kratowych z małym stryszkiem) uda się wykonać? W sensie czy z betonu komórkowego to pójdzie czy musi być bardziej gęsty materiał aby przeniósł na ścianach nośnych masę wieńca i stropodachu?


O wytrzymalosc nie masz co sie martwic. Ja zbudowalem dom z  pelnym pietrem z 600stki a nawet 500 by dal rade.
Wiazary to dobry pomysl. Duzo oszczedzisz na stropie. Wieniec wystarczy do zapewnienia sztywnosci. 
W podobnej konstrukcji jest projekt domza150tysiecy.pl

----------


## mariuszwu

> 1. Nie myśl, ze córka zostanie w domu. Marne na to szanse w dzisiejszych czasach. Buduj dom dla siebie..


100% prawdy. Mało kto teraz zostaje z rodzicami spośród moich znajomych nikt nie został u rodziców po ślubie czy wprowadził się do teściów. To problematyczne tak na prawdę dla obu stron. Moi teściowie wybudowali dom dwupiętrówkę myśląc, że w przyszłości moja żona i ja zostaniemy z nimi tzn. oczywiście zrobimy sobie osobne wejście itd. ale to tylko prowizorka... to nie jest mieszkanie osobno. Po tym jak mieszkałem u niej przed ślubem pół roku żona sama stwierdziła, że budujemy dom. Jak sobie policzyliśmy koszty remontu wymiany hydrauliki, elektryki czy zmiany kształtu bryły itd itd to taniej wyszła z naszych obliczeń budowa domu. Wybaczcie trochę prywaty. Generalnie budujcie dom dla siebie ja też buduję nieduży dom, bo nie zakładam, że dzieci z nami zostaną, a nawet tego nie chcę dla ich dobra.

----------


## ololek

> buduję takim dom, tzn parterówkę o wymiarach 14x10,5 m, ścianami nośnymi po obrysie i konstrukcją dachu/stropu z wiązarów (ze względu na kąt nachylenia dachu 38* strych ma powierzchnię ponad 50m2). Buduję z Solbetu klasy 500. Tak miałem w projekcie (projekt indywidualny). Jak masz wątpliwości to zawsze możesz zastosować  beton komórkowy o większej gęstości, 600 czy 700.


O super, przeanalizuje twój dziennik budowy  :smile:

----------


## Adam626

Czy orientujecie się jaki obecnie jest koszt ekipy do postawienia SSO najprostszego domu parterowego typu stodoła? Ile trzeba liczyć za taką usługę?
Dom około 140m2. Bez tarasów, bez schodów, dach dwuspadowy - najprostsze co może być.

----------


## pawel250

Dla porownania w czerwcu 190m2 pelne pietro. Dwie klatki schodowe i strop monolityczny. 55tysięcy do zapłaty.
Strzelam ze moze w 40 tysiacach sie zamnkniesz.

----------


## pawel250

Jeszcze nie dopisalem ze u mnie bez dachu. Tylko do wienca.

----------


## Adam626

dzięki. Paweł czyli dwie pełne kondygnacje ? parter i piętro? i dwa stropy plus chudziak? Dzieki za odpowiedź.

----------


## pawel250

Tak ale jeden strop bo nad pietrem wiązary.

----------


## mateuszpawlik

> Witam !!
> 
> Własnie jesteśmy na etapie finalizowani zakupu działki z projektem to jest masakra jakaś ale myśle ze od przyszłego roku ruszymy wielką parą juz z całęj tej ekscytacji nawet zacząłem prowadzić bloga co jest dla mnie czymś dziwnym ale stram sie punkt po punkcie analizować za i przeciw zeby nic nie pominąć i chcetnie korzystam z opinii waszego forum. Gdy ktoś miał chcieć poczytać zapraszam https://chceswojdom.blogspot.com/ no i pozdrawiam i polecam wasze forum i trzymam kciuki za tych co już zaczeli...


Super. Też prowadzimy bloga na którego zapraszam - > https://onaionbudujadom.com/
Życzymy powodzenia i jak najmniej problemów. Jeśli mogę coś doradzić to przede wszystkim na bieżąco przygotowywać się do kolejnych etapów budowy i postarać się o kierownika budowy, który będzie na miejscu jak najczęściej. My zaryzykowaliśmy i wybraliśmy opcję gdzie kierownik był równocześnie szefem ekipy. Dzięki temu był na miejscu codziennie i rzeczywiście kierował pracami na budowie. Warto też wszelkie wątpliwości dotyczące projektu czy sposobu realizacji prac omówić z niewielkim wyprzedzeniem przed ich rozpoczęciem by zniwelować wszelkie stresy i nie działać "na hura".
Będzie dobrze!  :wink: 
Będziemy obserwować bloga  :smile:

----------


## mateuszpawlik

> Mój dom też już zamknięty.
> Czekamy na elektryke tynkarzy i elewację. Na dniach wchodzą.


My też właśnie zamknęliśmy w tym tygodniu. Jutro już wchodzi ekipa od rekuperacji, za 2 tygodnie elektryk, później hydraulik. Jak dobrze pójdzie to komplet instalacji będziemy mieli do końca listopada. Troszkę to wszystko szybciej teraz nam idzie niż planowaliśmy. Zaczynam się zastanawiać czy nie zrobić tynków w zimie. 
Co myślicie, warto ryzykować? Raczej nie planowałem dogrzewać.

----------


## boconek03

U nas stan surowy zamknięty już prawie(w domu dwa pełnowymiarowe piętra i garaż osobno). Wyszło 350tyś zł razem z oknami czyli jakieś 50tyś więcej niż zakładałem. Na wiosne instalacje.

----------


## pawel250

Sporo Ci wyszlo. Podaj powierzchnie lub wrzuc rzuty projektu.

----------


## boconek03

Dom 240m2 i garaż osobno 7x8m. Dom na płycie, dwa pełnowymiarowe piętra.
Niestety dużo stali było i styroduru a i okna duże i dużo. Do wiosny mam nadzieję się odbić i ruszyć z instalacjami.

----------


## grzesiop

Hej!
Zaczęliśmy w połowie października budowę pod Lublinem wg projektu Lubiany wariant I.
Na razie nie za bardzo jest co pokazywać, bo jeszcze nie skończone nawet fundamenty. Przed zimą zrobimy tylko to, a z resztą ruszamy od wiosny.
Pustak ceramiczny i strop lany. Obecnie szukam sobie wykonawcy dachu na przyszły rok. 
Pustaki na ściany już kupiłem. Waham się czy kupić też materiały na dach bo podrożeją...

----------


## pawel250

Kupisz teraz zaoszczedzisz troche. Jesli dzialka duza to nie beda przeszkadzac ale pozniej zaplacisz za rozstawienie palet wokół budynku. Ja zamawialem wczesniej i potem zalowalem bo mala dzialka i byl problem gdy byl zbierany humus.

----------


## naxed

Witam serdecznie  :smile: 

Na początku wielkie *dziękuję* dla wielu użytkowników forum - za poświęcony czas, za wrzucane zdjęcia, schematy, kosztorysy. Umożliwiło nam to przeanalizowanie naszych możliwości i wybrać: mieszkanie vs. dom, aby ostatecznie zdecydować się na budowę. 

Działkę kupiliśmy w październiku 2018 roku - od tamtej pory miało pójść błyskawicznie, niestety WZ, pozwolenie itp kwestie wstrzymały nas na bardzo długo (śpieszy nam się, w sumie  :big tongue: ) - obecnie mamy wykonaną podsypkę i w przyszłym tygodniu lejemy płytę fundamentową.
Dom budujemy z keramzytu, z firmą Abakon z Bielska-Białej - więc jeśli macie na ten temat jakieś pytania to zapraszam, bo nam ciężko się było zdecydować na nich z uwagi na wszechobecne podpłacone opinie w Internecie - i nawet nie mówię o samym Abakonie, tylko ogólnie o firmach wykonawczych i okołobudowlanych. Nie jesteśmy z nimi w żaden sposób związani - no poza umową na budowę domu, oczywiście  :big tongue: .

Mamy dużo materiału foto i wideo z uwagi na chęć "odpłacenia" Internautom naszymi doświadczeniami - jesteśmy bowiem bardzo wdzięczni za czas, którzy ludzie poświęcają, aby opisywać swoje pomysły i problemy, aby inni mogli z nich skorzystać. Zatem na pewno założę tu dziennik budowlany, dodatkowo w planach mamy kanał na YT jeśli czas pozwoli oraz bloga zewnętrznego.
W kwestii wykończeń itp czuję się w miarę biegle z racji wielu remontów mieszkań, natomiast dom i prace ziemne to dla nas zupełnie nowa bajka... Czy też dramat w trzech aktach?  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Dom budujemy z keramzytu, z firmą Abakon z Bielska-Białej - więc jeśli macie na ten temat jakieś pytania to zapraszam


Z tego wynika że mają dobrych, agresywnych prawników. Opinii na FM trochę zostało, ale część została usunięta.
Jak to wygląda w umowie? Macie jakieś zapisy o zachowaniu poufności sytuacji na budowie i warunków umowy?

----------


## naxed

> Z tego wynika że mają dobrych, agresywnych prawników. Opinii na FM trochę zostało, ale część została usunięta.
> Jak to wygląda w umowie? Macie jakieś zapisy o zachowaniu poufności sytuacji na budowie i warunków umowy?


Bo to całkiem spora firma, dlatego strach straszny nas wziął przed podpisaniem umowy, zwłaszcza że jest po prostu idiotyczna - całkowicie stronnicza. Ale technologia nam się podoba i czas budowy także, do tego nasza zmieniona "trzynastka" wychodzi tanio...

Dlatego ja nagrywam na bieżąco filmy i mam zamiar wszystko pokazywać tak jak jest =) nie będzie żadnych insynuacji.

Co do poufności tego co się dzieje na budowie - nic takiego w niej nie ma (ale jeszcze przejrzę bo minęło parę miesięcy, z tego co pamiętam chyba nie było też nic o samych warunkach finansowych itp - zresztą cennik mają na stronie więc byłby to zapis bez sensu), samą współpracę z Abakonem postaram się obszernie opisać w dzienniku/blogu. Mają prawo się reklamować, robić zdjęcia, prezentować budowę innym klientom itp. Ja mam natomiast upust cenowy za prowadzenie bloga - ale to była moja oferta/negocjacja - i tak zamierzałem to robić (pomoc innym, pokazanie współpracy z nimi no i... zabezpieczenie, wolę mieć materiał w Internecie, który powinien być dla nich dobrym motywatorem), więc zaproponowaliśmy to jako usługę w zamian za dodatkowy rabat - nie mam jednak żadnych zapisów o stronniczości, sposobie prowadzenia itp. Dział marketingu się nie popisał  :wink:

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

Życzę powodzenia :smile:  
My mamy tez domek z keramzytu, ledwo co ukończony,  ale wybudowany przez inną firmę. 
Jak Macie jakieś pytania, to pytajcie na pw.

----------


## Black_tom

Witam wszystkich  :smile: 
Zacząłem budowę w tym roku. Dom parterowy 92 m2. Ściana silka 18 cm ocieplona styropian grafit 20 cm. Podłoga 20 cm styropianu. Wiązary, dach kopertowy dachówka. Strop ocieplony 30 wełny. Fundamenty tradycyjne ocieplone 15 cm xps. Zleciłem OZC i wyniki słabe przez mostek na styku silka i fundament. Niestety ściany już w budowie więc tego nie zmienię. Proszę o radę co mogę zmienić by polepszyć .

Podstawowe wyniki obliczeń budynku:			
Powierzchnia ogrzewana budynku AH:		92,3	m2
Kubatura ogrzewana budynku VH:		249,1	m3
Projektowa strata ciepła przez przenikanie ΦT:		3474	W
Projektowa wentylacyjna strata ciepła ΦV:		647	W
Całkowita projektowa strata ciepła Φ:		4096	W
Nadwyżka mocy cieplnej ΦRH:		0	W
Projektowe obciążenie cieplne budynku ΦHL:		4096	W

Wskaźniki i współczynniki strat ciepła:			
Wskaźnik ΦHL odniesiony do powierzchni φHL,A:		44,4	W/m2
Wskaźnik ΦHL odniesiony do kubatury φHL,V:		16,4	W/m3

Sezonowe zapotrzebowanie na energię na ogrzewanie			
Strumień powietrza wentylacyjnego-ogrzewanie Vv,H:		150,0	m3/h
Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło - ogrzewanie       QH,nd:		30,75	GJ/rok
Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło - ogrzewanie       QH,nd:		8543	kWh/rok
Powierzchnia ogrzewana budynku                 AH:		92	m2
Kubatura ogrzewana budynku                     VH:		249,1	m3
Wskaźnik zapotrzebowania - ogrzewanie         EAH:		333,3	MJ/(m2·rok)
Wskaźnik zapotrzebowania - ogrzewanie         EAH:		92,6	kWh/(m2·rok)
Wskaźnik zapotrzebowania - ogrzewanie         EVH:		123,5	MJ/(m3·rok)
Wskaźnik zapotrzebowania - ogrzewanie         EVH:		34,3	kWh/(m3·rok)


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Minako88

Cześć  :smile:  my rozpoczęliśmy budowę parterowego domu w Markach i faktycznie jest to nie tylko kosztowne przedsięwzięcie ale też bardzo absorbujące. To główny temat u nas  :smile:   Aż strach pomyśleć, jak to będzie jak trzeba będzie brać się za urządzanie echhh  :big grin:

----------


## margaryt

Znacie cenę Silki, chcę zamówić po Nowym Roku (okolice Warszawy).

----------


## Mirosław-PL

Cześć,
To mój pierwszy post. Czy będzie tworzone podforum Bocianki 2020? Chciałbym pokazać projekt mojego domu  :smile:

----------


## Janekk1234

czy któryś z bocianków 2019 już mieszka na swoim, dostał odbiór budynku ? pochwalić się proszę  :smile: (

----------


## boconek03

U nas w 2020 roku jeszcze nic się nie działo.
Umówiłem elektryka i tynkarzy. Tynki Cementowo wapienne (34zł za 1m2, robota+ materiał).

----------


## ololek

Pytanko mam, czy taki zapis w MPZP jasno mówi, że nie można wystawić za nieprzekraczalną linię zabudowy schodów, dachu, tarasu? Bo nie wiem co miał autor na myśli pisząc nadzziemne części budynku lub kubaturowe  :smile: 

_ 12) nieprzekraczalnej linii zabudowy – należy przez to rozumieć linię ograniczającą część terenu, na której
dopuszcza się wznoszenie nadziemnych części budynków oraz określonych w ustaleniach planu nadziemnych
kubaturowych części budowli; nieprzekraczalne linie zabudowy wraz z innymi przepisami planu i przepisami
odrębnymi dotyczącymi odległości obiektów budowlanych, określają obszar wewnętrzny terenów
wydzielonych liniami rozgraniczającymi, na których dopuszcza się lokalizację zabudowy;_

----------


## Jakub1337

Jeżeli mamy na dzień dzisiejszy tylko i wyłącznie kupioną działkę, to myślicie, że są szanse na postawienie SSO jeszcze w tym roku ? Czy lepiej w tym roku ogarnąć projekt i formalności, a z budową ruszać w 2021 ? Póki co zbieramy wyceny od architektów na projekt indywidualny. 
Działka 20 km od centrum Wrocławia z ustalonym MPZP i skrzynką prądu.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jeżeli mamy na dzień dzisiejszy tylko i wyłącznie kupioną działkę, to myślicie, że są szanse na postawienie SSO jeszcze w tym roku ?


Jak znajdziesz ekipę, co ma jeszcze termin w tym roku, to jak najbardziej realne.

----------


## boconek03

Spokojnie realne.

----------


## ololek

> Jeżeli mamy na dzień dzisiejszy tylko i wyłącznie kupioną działkę, to myślicie, że są szanse na postawienie SSO jeszcze w tym roku ? Czy lepiej w tym roku ogarnąć projekt i formalności, a z budową ruszać w 2021 ? Póki co zbieramy wyceny od architektów na projekt indywidualny. 
> Działka 20 km od centrum Wrocławia z ustalonym MPZP i skrzynką prądu.


Jakub ja mam już działkę i dopiero zaczynam rozmowy z architektem. Przyłącze prądu mam już załatwione na styczeń 2021 teoretycznie. teraz uzgadniam warunki  na wodę i gaz żeby wiedzieć na czym stoję. Przynajmniej fundament chciałbym w tym roku zrobić. A wprowadzić chciałbym się za 3 lata  :smile:

----------


## aladka

Witam wszystkich i wszystkie bocianki,  :bye: 

Po niezliczonych nocach czytania tego forum, przyszedł czas na nas. 
Dom:
Czarna stodoła, powierzchnia użytkowa 144 m2 + garaż (nieocieplany).
Powietrzna pompa ciepła, podłogówka, rekuperacja i docelowo fotowoltaikna. 
Budujemy z Keramzytu i mamy głównego wykonawce (umowa podpisana). Starujemy w maju i plan jest taki by do końca roku się wprowadzić  :wiggle:  

Na razie czekamy na pozwolenie na budowę i dopinamy formalności i decyzje.

----------


## donvitobandito

Nie chcę być złym prorokiem, ale ten sezon budowlany, chyba się skończył, zanim tak naprawdę się zaczął... Zresztą w 2021 będzie podobnie. Teraz może do czerwca to jako tako pojedzie na oparach. Od wakacji kaput.

----------


## tomkowz

*donvitobandito* Co masz na myśli? Brak materiałów budowlanych?

----------


## donvitobandito

> *donvitobandito* Co masz na myśli? Brak materiałów budowlanych?


Tak uważam, że jedno to będzie brak materiałów budowlanych, a drugie to ludzie będą mieli potrzeby pierwszego rzędu- czyli np. zapewnienie sobie jedzenia i picia. Będzie w nich strach, jak długo to wszystko ma jeszcze trwać.... 
Dopiero co się zaczęło, a już są mega braki w dostawach.

Paradoksalnie cena robocizny mega poleci w dół, a popyt i tak mega się zmniejszy.

Mega też stanieją domy z rynku wtórnego. Przez pewien czas nie będzie opłacało się budować.
Ceny mieszkań też spadną, ale to głównie te mega przewartościowane, typu Warszawa, Trójmiasto, Śląsk... Reszta też spadnie, ale delikatniej.

----------


## Kaizen

> Paradoksalnie cena robocizny mega poleci w dół, a popyt i tak mega się zmniejszy.


Jakbym był w trakcie budowy, to na maksa bym przyspieszał, żeby się nie cisnąć między ludźmi i jak najszybciej bym się przeprowadzał (choćby do prowizorycznie wykończonego salonu z kuchnią + jedna łazienka).

----------


## donvitobandito

> Jakbym był w trakcie budowy, to na maksa bym przyspieszał, żeby się nie cisnąć między ludźmi i jak najszybciej bym się przeprowadzał (choćby do prowizorycznie wykończonego salonu z kuchnią + jedna łazienka).


Dlaczego?

----------


## Kaizen

> Dlaczego?


_żeby się nie cisnąć między ludźmi_ 

Jak w bloku sąsiad otworzy okno, zapali papierosa i zakaszle - już bym się bał, że przez moje okno wpadnie aerozol.
Wychodząc wyrzucić śmieci już jestem otoczony przez niebezpieczeństwo. Ba, drzwi w bloku są nieszczelne.

Właśnie sobie uświadomiłem, że w domu wczoraj zrobiłem błąd - rano wystawiłem kontener ze śmieciami, po południu przyprowadziłem go bez zdezynfekowania...
Następnym razem się poprawię.
Generalnie - w domu dużo łatwiej unikać kontaktu z wirusem. Łatwiej też znieść czas odosobnienia, jak można wyjść do ogrodu (dobry czas na zajęcie się warzywniakiem - i będą witaminki bez wychodzenia do ludzi i wirusa) niż cisnąć się na ciasnej przestrzeni. Jak jest plac zabaw - to nie ma tam innych ludzi (a jak tu dziecku wytłumaczyć, że nie może iść na plac zabaw?).

Jak sobie pomyślę, że mielibyśmy siedzieć w swoim starym mieszkaniu... Masakra.

A będzie gorzej - w sensie więcej chorych dookoła i większe obostrzenia co do wychodzenia. No i właśnie jak wyrzucić śmieci w bloku? Większość osiedli ma śmietniki na zewnątrz. Jakby wszyscy mieszkali w domach na ogrodzonych działkach - łatwo byłoby zatrzymać epidemię przy zachowaniu dyscypliny. W blokach się IMO nie da.

Idę poruszać się - powycinam trochę drzewek, co mi za gęsto rosną.
Ale najpierw filtry w reku wymienię.

----------


## donvitobandito

Kaizen, ale Ty się nie uchronisz przed tym co i tak jest nieuniknione.
Zastanów się czy nie byłoby lepiej zahartować organizm i nawet się zarazić. Wirus już mutuje. Zaczynają chorować młodzi, dzieci... 
Co ma być to będzie. Jeżeli chciałbyś być zdrowy to nie domku, a na księżyc musiałbyś się wyprowadzić  :wink:

----------


## marcin225

Hehehehe  :big grin:  Kaizen no musisz siedzieć teraz w domu ... Jakie to szczęście że wszystkie okna fixy to nie będzie kusiło żeby otwierać  wpuszczać wirusa do domu  :big grin:

----------


## Wekto

> Tak uważam, że jedno to będzie brak materiałów budowlanych, a drugie to ludzie będą mieli potrzeby pierwszego rzędu- czyli np. zapewnienie sobie jedzenia i picia. Będzie w nich strach, jak długo to wszystko ma jeszcze trwać.... 
> Dopiero co się zaczęło, a już są mega braki w dostawach.
> 
> Paradoksalnie cena robocizny mega poleci w dół, a popyt i tak mega się zmniejszy.
> 
> Mega też stanieją domy z rynku wtórnego. Przez pewien czas nie będzie opłacało się budować.
> Ceny mieszkań też spadną, ale to głównie te mega przewartościowane, typu Warszawa, Trójmiasto, Śląsk... Reszta też spadnie, ale delikatniej.


Z tego co napisałeś wynika, że przewidujesz długotrwały spadek popytu i podaży?
Po 4-6 tygodniach sytuacja będzie się powoli porządkowała. Może to potrwa 2-3 miesiące ale do 2021? Zakłady produkcyjne i dostawy ruszą bo przecież nie zniknęły. To nie wojna, gdzie moce wytwórcze zostały zniszczone lub przestawione na produkcje czegoś innego. Materiały budowlane to przecież proste rzeczy. Nie musisz sprowadzać do ich produkcji skomplikowanych komponentów z krajów trzecich. Może części zamienne do maszyn ale beton, bloczki, stal to nic skomplikowanego. Kwestia transportu. Produkcja będzie i gdy sytuacja się uspokoi będziesz miał jak w Lidlach czy innych Biedronkach. Przez kilka dni wymiotło towar ale magicznie półki znowu się zapełniły.

Jeśli coś się zmieni to popyt na te materiały budowlane. Część odłoży plany budowy na spokojniejsze czasy, część może kupi mieszkania, które może zaczną tanieć. A część zacznie budować. I być może właśnie ci, którzy zaczną budowę będą teraz wygrani. Bo wykonawcy niedługo wrócą do pracy (jakby nie patrzeć budowa to w miarę bezpieczna robota w tym momencie). Teraz przerywają prace bo trzeba się dziećmi zająć, zalecenia są aby zostać w domu itp. Ale oni wrócą na rynek i może sytuacja się zmieni i to inwestorzy teraz będą posiadali mocniejszą pozycję negocjacyjną? Z 5-8 lat temu mogłeś wybierać ekipy. Ostatnio to ekipy wybierały inwestycje, na których pracowały. Teraz będzie szansa na zrównoważenie pozycji.

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen, ale Ty się nie uchronisz przed tym co i tak jest nieuniknione.


Nie znam prognozy, ze 100% się zarazi. A nawet jak nie uniknę (na co mam zdecydowanie większe szanse, gdy w całej wiosce mieszka mniej osób, niż w bloku z którego się wyprowadziłem), to będę kwarantannował się i chorował w dużo bardziej komfortowych warunkach (ba zaraz do szpitala będą trafiały tylko ciężkie przypadki).




> Zastanów się czy nie byłoby lepiej zahartować organizm i nawet się zarazić. Wirus już mutuje. Zaczynają chorować młodzi, dzieci...


Dzieci od początku chorowały - ale tylko 2% i przechodziły lekko. Niestety, to nie ospa wietrzna i AFAIK nie nabierasz dłuższej odporności - ostatnie badanie Australijskie stwierdziły podwyższony poziom przeciwciał tylko przez tydzień po ustąpieniu objawów. Więc zarażanie się nie ma większego sensu.




> Co ma być to będzie. Jeżeli chciałbyś być zdrowy to nie domku, a na księżyc musiałbyś się wyprowadzić


Na tę chwilę jesteśmy dosyć skutecznie odizolowani. Możemy już być nosicielami - to za jakieś 10 dni będzie pewne.




> Hehehehe  Kaizen no musisz siedzieć teraz w domu ...


No właśnie nie muszę. Mogę sobie wychodzić do ogrodu. W mieszkaniu musiałbym siedzieć (a i tak zagrożenie byłoby bliskie bo i okna blisko, i drzwi nieszczelne) i nawet wyrzucenie śmieci byłoby ryzykowną wyprawą.

----------


## tomkowz

Też bym wolał wyjść na ogródek niż nie wychodzić w ogóle z mieszkania  :smile:  

Nawet myślałem, żeby zbudować domek 35 m2 na zgłoszenie, ale tak średnio jest gdzie go postawić na mojej działce bo musiałbym zawsze patrzeć na niego po wybudowaniu domu. Oraz druga połówka jest niezbyt chętna na zamieszkanie przez kolejne 3 lata w takiej małej klitce... Byłoby łatwiej budować mieszkając na działce gdzie miałby stanąć dom, to spory plus, a i ogarnęlibyśmy sobie podwórko i wszystko inne. Wynajem obecnego mieszkania (1400 zł/mc za 54 m2) akurat by się zwrócił przez te 3 lata mieszkania we własnoręcznie wybudowanym domku. Ale co potem z tym domkiem? Szkoda rozbierać.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale co potem z tym domkiem? Szkoda rozbierać.


postaw holenderski - potem sprzedasz

----------


## marcin225

> Ale co potem z tym domkiem? Szkoda rozbierać.


Idealne lokum dla gości albo dla np teściowej  :big grin:

----------


## tomkowz

Holenderskie w ogóle mi się nie podobają i nie są tanie... Ale taki domek 35 m2 z antresolą wstępnie wydaje się w porządku z założeniem, że musielibyśmy obniżyć trochę wygodę związaną z wynajmem obecnego lokum. W najgorszym wypadku moglibyśmy wyjść z kosztami na lekki minus w porównaniu do wynajmowanego mieszkania, ale zyskalibyśmy mega niezależność i mielibyśmy sporo czasu na budowę domu i koniec końców mógłby być to domek dla gości czy coś... 

Posiedziałem chwilę i wstępnie wyszło coś takiego: 

Domek 450x778 (na zewnątrz), nachylenie 43% (domy mogą mieć tutaj 35-45, do 7 metrów do kalenicy i do 1,5 kondygancji, MPZP). + antresola wtedy 2m wysokości minus ocieplenie, ale na sypialnie mogłaby się nadać. Nie znalazłem w MPZP żeby był zakaz stawiania takich budynków. Jest natomiast zapis, że "jest dozwolone stawianie garaży i budynków gospodarczych".

Kliknij by zobaczyć dużą grafikę.


A tak miałby byś posadowiony na działce:



3 metry od granicy żeby zmieścił się dom, który właśnie rysuje się u architekta. Wtedy między tym małym domkiem a domem będzie 3,9 - 4,0 m odległości. Nie wiem czy to nie za mało. Ale chyba to nie ma znaczenia w jakiej odległości są budynki i mógłbym postawić bez problemu później dom bez względu czy domek jest 2, 3 czy 4 metry od domu?

Na działce mam kanalizację to rozumiem, że mógłbym się do niej podłączyć z tym domkiem?

Czy takie coś w ogóle ma sens? Oczywiście domek byłby robiony "tymi rencami".

Jak sobie pomyślę, że pół roku spędziłem na rysowaniu 148 m2 domu, a te 35 m2 po zewnątrz w dodatku (28,5 m2 wewnątrz + antresola) to takie koczownicze warunki trochę, ale pomysł sam w sobie jest ciekawy...

----------


## Kaizen

> Holenderskie w ogóle mi się nie podobają i nie są tanie...


Jak chcesz tymczasowo i weźmiesz używkę, to koszt persaldo bliski zera. A za kilka dni możesz mieć na działce urządzony, wyposażony domek z instalacjami.

----------


## tomkowz

Z domkiem holenderskim z tego co przeczytałem jest zabawa w wysyłanie zgłoszenia, że taki domek będzie stał na działce co 120 dni. To wydaje się upierdliwym procesem i nie zdziwiłbym się gdyby w końcu starostwo mi tego odmówiło.

----------


## Kaizen

> Z domkiem holenderskim z tego co przeczytałem jest zabawa w wysyłanie zgłoszenia, że taki domek będzie stał na działce co 120 dni. To wydaje się upierdliwym procesem i nie zdziwiłbym się gdyby w końcu starostwo mi tego odmówiło.


A jak chcesz postawić ten swój na *niezabudowanej* działce? Na dziko?

----------


## tomkowz

Wydaje mi się, ale może się mylę, że jak stawia się domek 35 m2 na zgłoszenie i nie ma sprzeciwu włodarzy to może tam on stać bez końca i zgłoszenia odnawiać nie trzeba. Ale może jestem w błędzie.


Edycja 18.03.2020 07:05
Przeczytałem, że po wybudowaniu trzeba w ciągu 180 dni wystąpić z pozwoleniem na budowę tego właśnie tymczasowo wybudowanego domku by mógł stać na stałe na działce...

----------


## tentypmich

Podepnę się do tematu, mam możliwość wybudowania na jednej z działek 7ar (ale jest ona wąska) takiego oto domu:

https://z500.pl/projekt/717/Z177,mal...a-dzialke.html

lub na drugiej 5ar, małego domu parterowego powierzchnia do 82m, myślałem o projekcie Z7 35.

Który dom będzie bardziej ekonomiczny w budowie i późniejszej eksploatacji ? Ogrzewanie gazowe.

----------


## Kubanczyk89

Cześć Wszystkim!
My też w tym roku startujemy. 
Dom 182 m2 z mieszkalnym poddaszem, garaż dwustanowiskowy, pustak ceramiczny porizo cegielnia plecewice. Ekipa budowlana już jest, pierwsze oferty na więźbę i dach już mam ( pytanie do Was: rezerwować oferty już teraz czy poczekać? ). Na początku roku optymizm podpowiadał SSZ ale w obecnej sytuacji zobaczymy jak wyjdzie  :smile:

----------


## boconek03

U nas czekamy na elektryków (mają wejść niebawem).
Na połowę czerwca mam umówione tynki (oczywiście cementowo wapienne). Trochę się przeraziłem bo wyszło 1100m2 no ale może jakoś dam radę.
Planowałem jeszcze na ten rok instalacje wod kan, podłogówkę i wylewki ale czuję, że się nie uda już.

----------


## ag2a

Masz dom 300m2 więc nic dziwnego że wyszło tyle metrów tynku. Przeważnie to jest 3 lub 3,5 x metraż. Oczywiście jest to zależne jeszcze od ilości pomieszczeń, wysokości itd

----------


## boconek03

Nie no nie żebym był jakoś zszokowany ale z moich pobieżnych obliczeń wychodziło koło 900m2  :wink: 
Ale dwie wyceny były na 1100m2 więc chyba mnie nie oszukali  :big grin: 
Na dole jest 3,00m wysoko (docelowo) a na górze 2.75m(też docelowo), + wszystkie sufity więc dlatego tyle wyszło.
35zł za m2 z materiałem.

----------


## tentypmich

Z tych dwóch projektów 

który bardziej praktyczny i tańszy w budowie? Czy to raczej różnice będą znikome?

https://z500.pl/projekt/188/Z211,mal...trzymaniu.html
https://z500.pl/projekt/193/Z216,tan...-parterze.html

----------


## margaryt

Cześć, wystartowaliśmy w lutym, mury szybko poszły, wiązary montaż 1 dzień, teraz dekarz siedzi na dachu
 
i właśnie dach spędza mi sen z powiek...zamówiłam grzybki wentylacyjne, komin stalowy do kozy, ale zupełnie nie wiem jaki komin do pieca gazowego. Mam wycenę od Poujoulat, która zwala z nóg. U nich wzięłam też komin do kozy, bo musiałam na szybko go zamówić. Może ktoś podpowie jaki komin koncentryczny do kotła gazowego 146/5-5 Vaillant?

----------


## ololek

> Cześć, wystartowaliśmy w lutym, mury szybko poszły, wiązary montaż 1 dzień, teraz dekarz siedzi na dachu


W lutym  wpito łopatę aby robić fundamenty?

----------


## boconek03

Pogoda ma znaczenie a nie który to miesiąc.

----------


## margaryt

> W lutym  wpito łopatę aby robić fundamenty?


Poprawiam się, fundamenty a dokładnie płyta wylana w listopadzie, zapomniałam dodać  :wink:

----------


## maniulka

My również czekamy na start budowy, prawdopodobnie po wakacjach.
Dom budujemy z bala prostokątnego 24 cm. Dom parterowy 120mkw, nasz projekt  :smile:  Działkę mamy prawie 3000mkw, pośród łąk.
Trzymajcie kciuki  :big grin:

----------


## KK81

Witam, w tym roku mamy zamiar wystartować z budową:
- dom parterowy na płycie fundamentowej,
- dach płaski,
- działka wąska więc jest to projekt indywidualny,
- powierzchnia użytkowa części mieszkalnej (bez garażu i pom. tech ) to 140 m2
- ogrzewanie powietrzną pompą ciepła
- garaż dwustanowiskowy w bryle budynku,
- salon na południe i zachód, kuchnia ze spiżarnią, trzy pokoje, dwie łazienki, pralnio-prasowalnia i pom.tech
- płytę fund. i ściany, rury kanal mamy zamiar zrobić systemem gospodarczym, dach - firma

----------


## Zel211

Witam. Ja zastanawiam się czy przy wymianie gruntu pod płytę fundamentową, powinienem dodać warstwę grubszego kruszywa, czy na całej głębokości zagęszczać sam piasek.
Dodam tylko że do wymiany ponad 1.5m

----------


## Przemek.Lomza1985

Witam Wszystkich Forumowiczów,

Planuję start budowy w wakacje, złożyłem już pozwolenie na budowę i czekam do końca czerwca na uprawomocnienie. Negocjuję teraz ceny z ekipami i tu mały zonk.
Otóż za dom 109 m (Zdrojówki Archon). ekipy budowlane liczą sobie ok. 40-45 tys. za SSO bez dachu. Przeglądając wiele komentarzy na różnych forach, FB itp i wg kosztorysu wychodzi ok. 35 tys. za robociznę z dachem wg średnich krajowych. 
Proszę o komentarz odnośnie wynagrodzenia dla ekipy  za SSO wraz z pokryciem dachu Was znających temat znacznie lepiej ode mnie. 

Dziękuję i miłego wieczoru.

----------


## tentypmich

Co sądzicie o domach drewnianych ? 

Czy w ogóle nie ma sensu nawet o tym myśleć i lepiej budować murowany?

Porównywał może ktoś jak to wychodzi kosztowo ?

----------


## IwonkaG

Witam  :Smile: 
Własnie zaczynam przygode  z budowaniem domu, jestem na samym początu poniewaz dopiero zaczynam z promesami oraz warunkami zabudowy. 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie  :smile:

----------


## donvitobandito

> Co sądzicie o domach drewnianych ? 
> 
> Czy w ogóle nie ma sensu nawet o tym myśleć i lepiej budować murowany?
> 
> Porównywał może ktoś jak to wychodzi kosztowo ?


Nie ma sensu nawet o tym myśleć.

Jakościowo jest to gorsze, w budowie nie jest tańsze, fachowców mało i na rynku wtórnym dużo ciężej to sprzedać.

----------


## alpaka90

Witajcie. Pod koniec maja otrzymalismy upragnione pozwolenie na budowe i niedawno rozpoczelismy prace przy stanie zero.

Domek, ktory planujemy zbudowac, to: https://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-M90-TBZ-711 w wersji lustrzanej. Zgrabna parterowka z poddaszem uzytkowym.

Plan na ten rok to stan surowy otwarty, a po przezimowaniu ciag dalszy w 2021. 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich forumowiczow, a w szczegolnosci inne bocianki!

----------


## tentypmich

> Nie ma sensu nawet o tym myśleć.
> 
> Jakościowo jest to gorsze, w budowie nie jest tańsze, fachowców mało i na rynku wtórnym dużo ciężej to sprzedać.


Dzięki za odpowiedź.

Zostaje technologia murowana, lepiej z betonu komórkowego budować czy ceramiki ? Przyszły wykonawca poleca mi bardziej ceramikę. 

Drugie pytanie co sądzisz o rozkładzie i budowie projektu z210 v1? Ogrzewanie będzie gazowe.

----------


## donvitobandito

> Dzięki za odpowiedź.
> 
> Zostaje technologia murowana, lepiej z betonu komórkowego budować czy ceramiki ? Przyszły wykonawca poleca mi bardziej ceramikę. 
> 
> Drugie pytanie co sądzisz o rozkładzie i budowie projektu z210 v1? Ogrzewanie będzie gazowe.


Z tych dwóch to zdecydowanie ceramika. BK sobie odpuść. Tylko kup dobrą ceramikę- ja mam z P+W Wienerberger (żadne E3!) i jest bardzo dobrze.
Ogrzewanie gazowe ok- też takie mam.

Co do projektu to kwestia indywidualna i tu Ci nie pomogę. Osobiście preferuję domy z płaskim dachem, bez drewna w konstrukcji. Ale to wiadomo, Tobie musi się podobać.

----------


## Kaizen

> Z tych dwóch to zdecydowanie ceramika.


Tia. Wienerberger...

----------


## tentypmich

> Z tych dwóch to zdecydowanie ceramika. BK sobie odpuść. Tylko kup dobrą ceramikę- ja mam z P+W Wienerberger (żadne E3!) i jest bardzo dobrze.
> Ogrzewanie gazowe ok- też takie mam.
> 
> Co do projektu to kwestia indywidualna i tu Ci nie pomogę. Osobiście preferuję domy z płaskim dachem, bez drewna w konstrukcji. Ale to wiadomo, Tobie musi się podobać.



w WZ mam 20-45% kąt dachu więc płaski dach odpada. Co do tego projektu to sam nie wiem  :wink:  podoba nam się z210, ale tez z7 35 który na pewno będzie tańszy w budowie, ale i też ciasny, ciężko się zdecydować

----------


## martingg

> Witam Wszystkich Forumowiczów,
> 
> Planuję start budowy w wakacje, złożyłem już pozwolenie na budowę i czekam do końca czerwca na uprawomocnienie. Negocjuję teraz ceny z ekipami i tu mały zonk.
> Otóż za dom 109 m (Zdrojówki Archon). ekipy budowlane liczą sobie ok. 40-45 tys. za SSO bez dachu. Przeglądając wiele komentarzy na różnych forach, FB itp i wg kosztorysu wychodzi ok. 35 tys. za robociznę z dachem wg średnich krajowych. 
> Proszę o komentarz odnośnie wynagrodzenia dla ekipy  za SSO wraz z pokryciem dachu Was znających temat znacznie lepiej ode mnie. 
> 
> Dziękuję i miłego wieczoru.


zbieram wyceny, płyta fundamentowa, 134m2 użytkowej parterowy, monolit, schody na strych, dach 2 spadowy kształt L, 8m wysokości na razie jedna na około 50 tys razem z więźbą i deskowaniem. Ale to pierwsza wycena z 10 o jakie wystąpiłem. 40km od Wawy.

----------


## donvitobandito

> w WZ mam 20-45% kąt dachu więc płaski dach odpada. Co do tego projektu to sam nie wiem  podoba nam się z210, ale tez z7 35 który na pewno będzie tańszy w budowie, ale i też ciasny, ciężko się zdecydować


Weź mniejszy projekt, szczególnie jeżeli robisz na kredyt. Postaw na dobre materiały i pilnowanie ekip. Zainwestuje w dobre materiały na konstrukcję, dobre okna, rozbudowany system elektryki i ogrzewania. Odpuść sobie wydziwy, typu wentylacja mechaniczna czy rekuperacja. Zrób koniecznie pełne deskowanie dachu. Sufit poleciałbym nie podwieszany! Zawsze lepiej, zawsze taniej... Tam gdzie możesz, nie wymyślaj. Jak zabraknie na kostkę, zróbcie chociaż taras i wejście do domu (jedno i drugie polecam z kostki), to ułatwia potem codzienne funkcjonowanie. Płotu, ogrodu, na razie nie rób, na to przyjdzie czas. 
Fachowców bierz tylko z polecenia i wybieraj wśród nich.
Ocieplenie najlepiej zrobić już z tynkiem od razu na gotowo, by potem nie wracać. Zrobią Ci w tym parapety itp. 
Mi sam system odprowadzania deszczówki wyszedł ok. 20k. ale mam przedobrzone. Jeżeli nie musisz robić podziemnych zbiorników, niech woda spływa po działce, tylko pomyśl jak to zrobić. To zawsze oszczędności. Załóż, że do tego co sobie zakładasz i tak pewnie dołożysz 30% minimum, więc każda złotówkę traktuj na wagę złota. Od początku do końca!

----------


## tentypmich

> Weź mniejszy projekt, szczególnie jeżeli robisz na kredyt. Postaw na dobre materiały i pilnowanie ekip. Zainwestuje w dobre materiały na konstrukcję, dobre okna, rozbudowany system elektryki i ogrzewania. Odpuść sobie wydziwy, typu wentylacja mechaniczna czy rekuperacja. Zrób koniecznie pełne deskowanie dachu. Sufit poleciałbym nie podwieszany! Zawsze lepiej, zawsze taniej... Tam gdzie możesz, nie wymyślaj. Jak zabraknie na kostkę, zróbcie chociaż taras i wejście do domu (jedno i drugie polecam z kostki), to ułatwia potem codzienne funkcjonowanie. Płotu, ogrodu, na razie nie rób, na to przyjdzie czas. 
> Fachowców bierz tylko z polecenia i wybieraj wśród nich.
> Ocieplenie najlepiej zrobić już z tynkiem od razu na gotowo, by potem nie wracać. Zrobią Ci w tym parapety itp. 
> Mi sam system odprowadzania deszczówki wyszedł ok. 20k. ale mam przedobrzone. Jeżeli nie musisz robić podziemnych zbiorników, niech woda spływa po działce, tylko pomyśl jak to zrobić. To zawsze oszczędności. Załóż, że do tego co sobie zakładasz i tak pewnie dołożysz 30% minimum, więc każda złotówkę traktuj na wagę złota. Od początku do końca!


Dzięki za wskazówki, mam możliwość odpływu deszczówki po działce, akurat w miejscu którym buduje dom jest ciut wyżej więc będzie mogła spływać woda. Ogrodzenie z jednej strony zrobiłem (bo tak czy siak musiałbym to zrobić) przodu na razie nie robię. Rekuperacji nawet nie bierzemy pod uwagę, przy działce mam gaz (więc ogrzewanie będzie gaozwe + podłogówka).

----------


## Owczar

Z tymi ekipami z polecenia to można się przejechać mocno.. Większość ludzi poleca zbyt wcześnie - sam tak w sumie poleciłem ekipę. Kwiatki wychodza po czasie, a im więcej człowiek się uczy tym więcej baboli widzi. 

Wszystkie ekipy mieliśmy z polecenia i prawie każdej można coś zarzuć (poza oknami i od bramy). Niektóre wręcz były koszmarem. Czasem się zastanawiam jak znajomi mogli nam polecić daną ekipę, ale mam wrażenie, że dla wielu osób algorytm jest bardzo prosty - dom stoi, cena ok, to znaczy, że można polecić  :smile:

----------


## Neutral

Myślałem, że wentylacja mechaniczna to współczesny standard, a tu się okazuje, że wydziw. Mógłbym prosić o jakieś uzasadnienie?

----------


## Nurek_

> Mógłbym prosić o jakieś uzasadnienie?


Było wałkowane ze 100 razy. Niepotrzebna, droga, grzyb w kanałach, kury się od tego nie nieso i krowy mleka nie dajo...

----------


## boconek03

> Myślałem, że wentylacja mechaniczna to współczesny standard, a tu się okazuje, że wydziw. Mógłbym prosić o jakieś uzasadnienie?


Jak tylko masz za co to rób WM.

----------


## Murator FINANSE

Drodzy forumowicze  chciałam Państwu przypomnieć , iż oprócz szerokiej gamy naszych usług i produktów mamy również  usługi finansowe z zakresu kredytów hipotecznych.  
     Na pierwszym miejscu stawiamy Klienta oraz jego satysfakcję, dlatego zapewniamy kompleksową obsługę od momentu pierwszego zapytania, aż po wypłatę środków. 
     Dzięki współpracy z Murator FINANSE oszczędzasz swój cenny czas. W jednym miejscu porównamy dla Ciebie oferty wszystkich banków i wyselekcjonujemy te najbardziej dostosowane do Twoich indywidualnych potrzeb. 
      Współpracujemy z najlepszymi – jesteśmy członkiem ANG Spółdzielnia - ogólnopolskiej organizacji pośrednictwa finansowego, która przynależy do Związku Przedsiębiorstw Finansowych (wcześniej KPF).

Z chęcią pomogę Państwu w sprawdzeniu zdolności kredytowej - poszukaniu środków na budowę , dokończenie budowy czy refinansowanie istniejącego kredytu.    Klienci nie ponoszą żadnych dodatkowych opłat !

----------


## margaryt

Dzień dobry,
czy ktoś skorzystał z dofinansowania "Moja woda" jak to wygląda w praktyce? My wniosek złożyliśmy czekamy cały czas na rozpatrzenie.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

Czy nie czas powoli założyć wątek "Bocianki 2021" ?
Czy tylko zmieniacie rok w tytule wątku?
W tym roku to już raczej za dużo osób nie zacznie.
Ja mam zamiar w przyszłym roku ruszyć - jak zdążę.

----------


## KazoT

Ja jestem za kontynuacją programu Bocian 2021 !!! Planuję w przyszłym roku zacząć budowę domku ok. 100 m dach dwuspadowy. Plan na 2021 - stan surowy zamknięty... chyba że uda się więcej  :Smile:   Domek pod rekreację z pompą ciepła powietrze woda, w przyszłości  fotowoltaika. Problemy z którymi muszę się zmierzyć przed budową  to: wjazd na działkę przez rów melioracyjny i utwardzenie ok 25 m drogi do planowanej budowy.. Nie wspomnę o tym, że muszę jeszcze zorganizować wodę (studnia) i doprowadzić prąd z sąsiedniej działki  :Smile:  Czy możecie  podpowiedzieć ile taki wjazd może kosztować (z drogi gminnej) ? Jak utwardzić dojazd .. Z góry dzięki za podpowiedź !

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> Jak utwardzić dojazd .. Z góry dzięki za podpowiedź !


Tylko pamiętaj żeby za utwardzenie zabrać się na samym końcu - po instalacjach.
Jak rozkopiesz to dopiero będzie bagno.
Najtaniej chyba tłuczeń, jakieś grube frakcje. Można też płyty drogowe używane szukać ale pewnie będzie drożej.
Też stoję przed tym samym zadaniem w przyszłym roku.
Do utwardzenia mam 200 m  polnej ścieżki.
powodzenia

----------


## Jacz

Witam
Przez pół roku szukałam projektu gotowego ale się nie udało. Teraz kończymy projekt indywidualny. Co powinnam uwzględnić w projekcie - dom typu bliźniak,  parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym (dla dwóch osób 60+), dach dwuspadowy o kącie 30 stopni.

----------

